# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شروع ازصفر

## ThinkeR

سلام بچه ها.خداقوت.من امسال دومین سالی هست که میخوام کنکوربدم وبه دلایلی تاحالاهیچی نخوندم وپایه ام هم ضعیفه به نظرتون اگه ازالان باتلاش زیادوبی وقفه بخونم میتونم به پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانشگاه تهران برسم؟لطفاواقع بینانه جواب بدید نه برحسب رویاپردازی.⏳

----------


## ZAPATA

بسته به اراده و انگیزت داره ........... شدنیه  :Yahoo (99): 
.......................

----------


## tear_goddess

سلام دوست عزیز با تلاش ان شاالله میشه ! اما نباید دو ماه دیگه هم همین حرف و بزنید دیگه وقتی برای هدر دادن نداریم پزشکی با این همه داوطلب آسون نیس و باید براش واقعا تلاش کرد و سختی کشید  ...موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## morteza20

آره کافیه بخوای و اراده کنی و دست از تلاش برنداری
راستی پزشکی تهران مگه شبانه هم داره که شما روزانه میخوای؟!

----------


## POOYAE

به خودت بستگی داره  :Yahoo (1):  / پایه ضعیف تون هم تو این 6  ماه و خورده ای میشه درست کرد ( برنامه ریزی + شیوه مطالعه + منابع کنکوری در سطح خودتون ) . موفق باشید

----------


## MeysAM1999

*بستگی به خودتون داره
بخوایند و تلاش کنین میشه
در غیر این صورت نمیشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام بچه ها.خداقوت.من امسال دومین سالی هست که میخوام کنکوربدم وبه دلایلی تاحالاهیچی نخوندم وپایه ام هم ضعیفه به نظرتون اگه ازالان باتلاش زیادوبی وقفه بخونم میتونم به پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانشگاه تهران برسم؟لطفاواقع بینانه جواب بدید نه برحسب رویاپردازی.⏳


سلام

تا کنکور حدود 6 ماه و 12 روز فرصت هستش 

فرصت رو بیش از این هدر ندید ، مطمئنا با تلاش و پشتکار و برنامه ریزی به هدفتون خواهید رسید

موفق باشید

----------


## laleh74

وقتی میام همچین تاپیکایی که استارتر قطعا از ناچاری و نگرانی این تاپیکو زده
و میبینم 1سری دارن امید و انگیزه میدن خیلی خوشحال میدم..جدی میگم!
گاهی همین که ته دل کسیو قرص کنی خودش بهترین کمک واسشه..

----------


## E.M10

> سلام بچه ها.خداقوت.من امسال دومین سالی هست که میخوام کنکوربدم وبه دلایلی تاحالاهیچی نخوندم وپایه ام هم ضعیفه به نظرتون اگه ازالان باتلاش زیادوبی وقفه بخونم میتونم به پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانشگاه تهران برسم؟لطفاواقع بینانه جواب بدید نه برحسب رویاپردازی.⏳


عافلانه رفتار کن اصلا و ابدا به نتیجه ی کنکور فکر نکن و حداکثر تلاشتو بکن که نتیجه بهتری بگیری دیگه نگو اگه نشد چی ؟‌اصلا مگه میشه ؟ 
تمرکز کن و فقط کارتو انجام بده 
ان شاء الله همگی عاقبت به خیر شیم.

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> سلام بچه ها.خداقوت.من امسال دومین سالی هست که میخوام کنکوربدم وبه دلایلی تاحالاهیچی نخوندم وپایه ام هم ضعیفه به نظرتون اگه ازالان باتلاش زیادوبی وقفه بخونم میتونم به پزشکی سراسری روزانه دانشگاه تهران برسم؟لطفاواقع بینانه جواب بدید نه برحسب رویاپردازی.⏳


سلام دوست عزیز آره مطمئن باش میتونی منم عین شمابودم الان مدت کوتاهی شروع  کردم به خوندن  توصیه میکنم به سایت دکترافشاریه سربزن ومشاورشوگوش کن بعد  برنامه ریزی کن البته میتونی ازبرنامه ی کانون هم استفاده کنی تلاش کن بعدبه مرور زمان هم علاقه مند میشی

هم یاد میگیری  وهم ساعت مطالعه ات میره بالا راستی یکی ازکاربرای اینجا یه حدیث ازامام علی نقل کرد برای من که خیلی خوب بود وقتی هدفی داری فقط به شدنش فک کن.البته نیروی کائنات هم همینومیگه اگه دائم باخودت بگی من نمیتونم یااصلا هی ازخودت بپرسی میشه قبول شم یانه انرژی منفی به سمت کائنات میفرستی وباعث میشه ناخودآگاه نتونی سعی کن فقط به پیروزی فک کنی خودتو باور داشته باشو به خودت اعتماد کن این تنها راهی که جلوروت هس منم اینوانتخاب کردم مطمئن باش میشه همه اولش اینجوری شروع کردن

----------


## Navid70

197 روز تقریبا مونده.حالا دانشگاه تهران نه به شهید بهشتیم راضی باش :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ThinkeR

> آره کافیه بخوای و اراده کنی و دست از تلاش برنداریراستی پزشکی تهران مگه شبانه هم داره که شما روزانه میخوای؟!


نمیدونم شبانه داره یانه ولی خواستم بگم که میخوام بدون شهریه پزشکی قبول شم.من  اراده دارم وتلاش هم میکنم اما تلاش حداکثر24ساعته وبعداون دوباره ناامید میشم چون برنامه ندارم اولااولا خواستم مشاور بگیرم ولی پشیمون شدم گفتم که خودم میتونم برا خودم برنامه ریزی کنم ولی حالا 4ماه گذشته ومن ازکتابهام هیچی نخوندم وهمشون تلنبار شدن روی هم.حالاقصد دارم یه مشاور خوب وکارکشته بگیرم به نظرتون  استادعلیرصاافشارمناسبه؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> 197 روز تقریبا مونده.حالا دانشگاه تهران نه به شهید بهشتیم راضی باش


من به شهیدبهشتی یا تهران یاایران راضیم ولی موضوع راضی بودن من نیست بلکه روش مطالعه وبرنامه ریزی وتلاش برای رسیدن به هدفمه

----------


## ThinkeR

> بسته به اراده و انگیزت داره ........... شدنیه 
> .......................


ممنون ازامیدی که میدید.درسته که شدنیه ولی من برنامه ندارم وخودمم تاحالاهرروز یه برنامه ریختم دیگه نمیتونم چون بابرنامه های خودم حتی یه کتاب هم به درس دومش نرسیدم وبعد اون درس اول یاوسطش درکتابو بستم ونشستم دوباره برنامه ریختم.لطفا یه مشاورخوب معرفی کنیدباهزینه مناسب.

----------


## kaftar

عمرا بتونی
برو یه میکانیکی چیزی بزن

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزیز با تلاش ان شاالله میشه ! اما نباید دو ماه دیگه هم همین حرف و بزنید دیگه وقتی برای هدر دادن نداریم پزشکی با این همه داوطلب آسون نیس و باید براش واقعا تلاش کرد و سختی کشید  ...موفق باشید


حاضرم برای رسیدن بهش هررنجی روبه جون بخرم وبادیده منت بپذیرم.احتیاج به یه مشاوردارم لطفا اگه مشاور خوب باهزینه مناسب سراغ دارید بگید🙏

----------


## ThinkeR

[QUOTE=kaftar;1048513]عمرا بتونی
برو یه میکانیکی چیزی بزن[/QUOT 
من دخترم.به هیچ وجه هم به هیچ چیزجزهدفم راضی نمیشم چون من بانفس بادصباهدفمو انتخاب نکردم یاباخوندن یاشنیدن یه جمله مسیرزندگیم عوض نشده من این هدفوازکودکی داشتم ودارم وبهش میرسم.تنهامشکلی که من دارم ومشکل خیلی بزرگی اینه که نمیدونم چطوری بخونم وهمش میگم بایدازکدوم کتاب تست بزنم اول کدوم کتاب ازکدوم سال روبخونم آیادارم درست پیش میرم یانه و...اگه یه مشاورخوب میشناسیدمعرفی کنیدلطفا.

----------


## ThinkeR

> معلومه انگیزه ی زیادی داری.
> این دخترا همش دنبال چشم و هم چشمی و پزشکی و این حرفا


گفتم که من هدفموازکودکی انتخاب کردم وازاون زمان تاحالادارم توی ذهنم پرورشش میدم الان برام سخته بخوام مسیرزندگیموعوض کنم وبه چیزدیگه ای قانع شم چون من هدف نهاییم پزشکی نیست بلکه پزشکی راه رسیدن به هدفمه.درضمن چیزی که باشخصیت من مغایرت داره همین چشم وهمچشمیه.چون این صفت باعث دوری ازخداونابودکردن اخرت خودمون میشه وانسانی که این صفت روداشته باشه ثابت قدم نیست وباری به هرجهت حرکت میکنه وکسی که زندگیشوروی این پایه هابناکنه قطعازندگی ارام وایده آلی نخواهدداشت.لطفازودقضاوت نکنید.

----------


## ThinkeR

> عافلانه رفتار کن اصلا و ابدا به نتیجه ی کنکور فکر نکن و حداکثر تلاشتو بکن که نتیجه بهتری بگیری دیگه نگو اگه نشد چی ؟‌اصلا مگه میشه ؟ تمرکز کن و فقط کارتو انجام بده ان شاء الله همگی عاقبت به خیر شیم.


انشاا...

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزیز آره مطمئن باش میتونی منم عین شمابودم الان مدت کوتاهی شروع  کردم به خوندن  توصیه میکنم به سایت دکترافشاریه سربزن ومشاورشوگوش کن بعد  برنامه ریزی کن البته میتونی ازبرنامه ی کانون هم استفاده کنی تلاش کن بعدبه مرور زمان هم علاقه مند میشی
> 
> هم یاد میگیری  وهم ساعت مطالعه ات میره بالا راستی یکی ازکاربرای اینجا یه حدیث ازامام علی نقل کرد برای من که خیلی خوب بود وقتی هدفی داری فقط به شدنش فک کن.البته نیروی کائنات هم همینومیگه اگه دائم باخودت بگی من نمیتونم یااصلا هی ازخودت بپرسی میشه قبول شم یانه انرژی منفی به سمت کائنات میفرستی وباعث میشه ناخودآگاه نتونی سعی کن فقط به پیروزی فک کنی خودتو باور داشته باشو به خودت اعتماد کن این تنها راهی که جلوروت هس منم اینوانتخاب کردم مطمئن باش میشه همه اولش اینجوری شروع کردن


فایلهای صوتی دکترافشار روکه خیلی مدته گوش میدم ولی من صلاحیت برنامه ریزی واسه خودمو ندارم ودیگه به بن بست رسیدم.راستی شمامشاورندارین؟باچه برنامه ای پیش میرین؟هدفتون چیه؟روزی چندساعت مفیدمطالعه میکنید؟

----------


## ThinkeR

بچه ها لطفا اگه کسی مشاور خوب سراغ داره با هزینه مناسب معرفی کنه.😓نظرتون درمورد استادعلیرضاافشارچیه؟

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> فایلهای صوتی دکترافشار روکه خیلی مدته گوش میدم ولی من صلاحیت برنامه ریزی واسه خودمو ندارم ودیگه به بن بست رسیدم.راستی شمامشاورندارین؟باچه برنامه ای پیش میرین؟هدفتون چیه؟روزی چندساعت مفیدمطالعه میکنید؟


خب منم گوش میدامو برنامه ریزی نمیکردم فک میکردم رسیدم به بن بست ولی اینطور نبود چرافک میکنی صلاحیتشونداری توتنها کسی هستی که شرایط خودتوبهترازهمه میدونی من مشاور ندارم

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

هدفم پزشکی مشاورندارم برنامه موازروی کانون قلمچی چیدم  البته درسامطابق اوناس بودجه بندی هاشو تغییر دادم جمعه ها وزمانایی که برای جبران گذاشته رو روش کار میکنم تابهش برسم

----------


## Navid70

> من به شهیدبهشتی یا تهران یاایران راضیم ولی موضوع راضی بودن من نیست بلکه روش مطالعه وبرنامه ریزی وتلاش برای رسیدن به هدفمه


اها حالا شد
اولین تاپیکی بود که امید میدم حس خوبی داره
ببین نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم،درصدای الان بالاس سوالات مفهومی و سنگینن.بدبختی بزرگ اینه کنکور امتحان نیست که بخوان نمره بدن داری رقابت میکنی اگه میگی 6 ماهو با جون دل میخونم حساب کن که خیلیا 2 -3 ساله دارن با تمام قدرت میخونن،هزینه میکنن،برنامه دارن.مشکلت توی دروس تخصصیه،همین امروز شروع کن یه مبحث ساده ریاضی مثل دنباله ها رو بخون ببین چقدر طول میکشه تا درسنامشو تموم کنی حالا بحث تست زدن و مرور و تسلطش به کنار.
اگه واقعا هدفت برات مهمه همین امروز شروع کن بیخیال همه چیز شو،بخون واسه ساله دیگه،دقت کن نگفتم بذار سال دیگه میگم بخون واسه ساله دیگه یعنی هدفت ساله دیگه باشه اگه امسال رتبه نیاوردی تو پرت نخوره.
این 6 ماهو نخونی سال دیگم احتمال موفقیتت کم میشه.برنامه و موارد دیگم یه تایپیک بزن سوالاتو بپرس 5 دقیقه بعد جواب میگیری.نکته اخر کنکور و استرسش حس سردرگمی میده این حسو یا باید سرکوب کنی یا تا موقع اومدن نتایج همراهته و گند میزنه به همه چی ریلکس باش

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> گفتم که من هدفموازکودکی انتخاب کردم وازاون زمان تاحالادارم توی ذهنم پرورشش میدم الان برام سخته بخوام مسیرزندگیموعوض کنم وبه چیزدیگه ای قانع شم چون من هدف نهاییم پزشکی نیست بلکه پزشکی راه رسیدن به هدفمه.درضمن چیزی که باشخصیت من مغایرت داره همین چشم وهمچشمیه.چون این صفت باعث دوری ازخداونابودکردن اخرت خودمون میشه وانسانی که این صفت روداشته باشه ثابت قدم نیست وباری به هرجهت حرکت میکنه وکسی که زندگیشوروی این پایه هابناکنه قطعازندگی ارام وایده آلی نخواهدداشت.لطفازودقضاوت نکنید.


دقیقا هدف منهم یه چیز دیگه اس پزشکی مسیر رسیدن به هدفمو هموارمیکنه عزیزم اگه هدفت اینقدبزرگه تلاش کن به خودت نگوکه نمیتونی ماانسانیم قدرتمندترین مخلوق خدااشرف مخلوقات هیچوقت تسلیم نشو باوجود قدرتی که خدابهت داده

----------


## ThinkeR

بچه هاازبین منابع زیرکدومشون کامل تروبرای این زمان که من میخوام شروع کنم مناسب تره؟پایه من متوسطه ومعدل دیپلمم18.97شد.به این دلیل گفتم ضعیفه چون احساس میکنم به دلیل دوره نکردن مطالب ودوری ازدرس همه روفراموش کردم چون من پارسال هم حتی یک کلمه واسه کنکور نخوندم ورتبم55هزارمنطقه2شد.زیست:فا  و_الگو_خیلی سبز_گاج نقره ای_تانک تست تخته سیاه_آبی قلم چی_قید(لقمه مهروماه)_چکیده ژنتیک(لقمه مهروماه)_دستگاههای بدن انسان(لقمه مهروماه)_گیاهی(لقمه مهروماه)_جانوری(لقمه مهروماه)_ویروسهاوباکتریهاو  قارچهاوآغازیان(لقمه مهروماه)_لغت مهروماه_عبارت مهروماه_تصویرمهروماه_جمع بندی مهروماه_گیاهی تخته سیاه_ژنتیک تخته سیاه_شیمی:مبتکران_گاج نقره ای_آبی قلمچی_عبارت مهروماه_حفظیات(لقمه مهروماه)_مسائل(لقمه مهروماه)_تصاویرومفاهیم(لقم   مهروماه)_اسیدوبازمهروماه_ف  ل شیمی مبتکران_ریاضی:جامع مهروماه_گاج نقره ای_آبی قلمچی_فرمولها(لقمه مهروماه)_هندسه نشرالگو_مثلثات سریع(لقمه مهروماه)_فیزیک:نشرالگو_گاج نقره ای_آبی قلمچی_تکنیکهای فیزیک(لقمه مهروماه)_تصاویرومفاهیم(لقم   مهروماه)_زمین:خیلی سبز_آبی قلمچی_کانیهاوسنگها(لقمه مهروماه)_زبان وادبیات فارسی:کلک معلم درس به درس برای ادبیاتهای دوم وسوم وپیش(آموزشی وتستی)_کلک معلم جامع(کلاتست)_گاج سبززبان فارسی_مبحثیهای نشرااگو_گاج نقره ای موضوعی_مبحثیهای لقمه مهروماه_آبی قلم چی_دینی:گاج نقره ای_خیلی سبز_آبی قلمچی_ایات وروایات(لقمه مهروماه)_عربی:مبتکران_گاج نقره ای_آبی قلمچی_درک مطلب به همین سادگی گاج_ترجمه وتعریب مهروماه_عربی همراه(لقمه مهروماه)_لغات(لقمه مهروماه)_زبان:مبتکران_گاج نقره ای_آبی قلمچی_درک مطلب شبقره_درک مطلب زردقلمچی_درک مطلب(لقمه مهروماه)_واژگان تکمیلی(خارج ازکتاب)(لقمه مهروماه)_واژگان سطربه سطر(لقمه مهروماه)_1201لغت(لقمه مهروماه)_فیل زبان مبتکران

----------


## ThinkeR

> هدفم پزشکی مشاورندارم برنامه موازروی کانون قلمچی چیدم  البته درسامطابق اوناس بودجه بندی هاشو تغییر دادم جمعه ها وزمانایی که برای جبران گذاشته رو روش کار میکنم تابهش برسم


آزمون قلمچی هم شرکت میکنیدیافقط برنامتونومطابق اون اجرا میکنید؟واسه هردرس ازچه منابعی استفاده میکنید؟نظرتون راجب استادافشارچیه به نظرت اگه اونو به عنوان مشاورم انتخاب کنم خوبه؟اگه بهترازایشون سراغ داریدلطفابگید

----------


## ThinkeR

> اها حالا شد
> اولین تاپیکی بود که امید میدم حس خوبی داره
> ببین نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم،درصدای الان بالاس سوالات مفهومی و سنگینن.بدبختی بزرگ اینه کنکور امتحان نیست که بخوان نمره بدن داری رقابت میکنی اگه میگی 6 ماهو با جون دل میخونم حساب کن که خیلیا 2 -3 ساله دارن با تمام قدرت میخونن،هزینه میکنن،برنامه دارن.مشکلت توی دروس تخصصیه،همین امروز شروع کن یه مبحث ساده ریاضی مثل دنباله ها رو بخون ببین چقدر طول میکشه تا درسنامشو تموم کنی حالا بحث تست زدن و مرور و تسلطش به کنار.
> اگه واقعا هدفت برات مهمه همین امروز شروع کن بیخیال همه چیز شو،بخون واسه ساله دیگه،دقت کن نگفتم بذار سال دیگه میگم بخون واسه ساله دیگه یعنی هدفت ساله دیگه باشه اگه امسال رتبه نیاوردی تو پرت نخوره.
> این 6 ماهو نخونی سال دیگم احتمال موفقیتت کم میشه.برنامه و موارد دیگم یه تایپیک بزن سوالاتو بپرس 5 دقیقه بعد جواب میگیری.نکته اخر کنکور و استرسش حس سردرگمی میده این حسو یا باید سرکوب کنی یا تا موقع اومدن نتایج همراهته و گند میزنه به همه چی ریلکس باش


من به دلایلی اجازه ی سال دیگه کنکور دادنوندارم امسال آخرین فرصتمه.درضمن من اگه امسال نتونم نه تنهاسال دیگه بلکه ده سال دیگه هم نمیتونم.من 4ماه روازدست دادم ولی 6ماه دیگه فرصت دارم.اگه خواستم تاکنکورروزی10ساعت بخونم حالا واسه جبرانش روزی16ساعت میخونم.به هرحال ممنون ازراهنماییتون.

----------


## mtbkh

سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ThinkeR

ازاین منابعی که گفتم کدوم واسه زمان باقیمانده تاکنکوربهتره؟لطفانطربدیدت  ابسنجم.

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد


ارادشودارم حاضرم ازجونمم بیشتر بزارم در راه هدفم فقط یه مشاورخوب نیازدارم که یه برنامه مناسب حال خودم بهم بده.

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد


ارادشودارم حاضرم ازجونمم بیشتر بزارم در راه هدفم فقط یه مشاورخوب نیازدارم که یه برنامه مناسب حال خودم بهم بده.

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد


کدوم تاپیک؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد


لطفااسم تاپیک روبگید.

----------


## ThinkeR

واقعابین این همه کاربرکسی نیست که یه مشاورخوب باهزینه مناسب معرفی کنه؟وبگه بین منابعی که گفتم کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## tear_goddess

ببخشید شما کدوم شهرید ؟ 
من توی شیراز یه مشاور خوب و با وجدان میشناسم

----------


## mtbkh

> واقعابین این همه کاربرکسی نیست که یه مشاورخوب باهزینه مناسب معرفی کنه؟وبگه بین منابعی که گفتم کدوم بهتره؟




این تاپیک   
هرکی تازه شروع کرده به خوندن بیاد تو

----------


## parnia-sh

> واقعابین این همه کاربرکسی نیست که یه مشاورخوب باهزینه مناسب معرفی کنه؟وبگه بین منابعی که گفتم کدوم بهتره؟


اقای افشار خیلی خوبن.مشاورشون ماهی 300تومنه.هرسه روز یه بار به شما رنگ میزنن و برنامه ی سه روز اینده رو میدن هرشبم از شما گزارش کارمیگیرن و طبق گزارش کارتون نقاط ضعفتون رو میگن.
من با ایشون نداشتم یکی از دوستام که قراربود بگیره گفت اینا شرایطشه.من فقط جلسات  ایشون میرم.که درسطح شهربرگزارمیشه

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 0hadis0


واقعابین این همه کاربرکسی نیست که یه مشاورخوب باهزینه مناسب معرفی کنه؟وبگه بین منابعی که گفتم کدوم بهتره؟


به هیچ عنوان با افشار نگیرید .من پارسال یک ماه گرفتم اصلا خوب نبود اصلا پیگیر نیست .افشار فقط تو همایش هاش قشنگ حرف میزنه وگرنه اصلا خوب نیست واسه انتخاب رشته هم خوب نبود حتی!!! به نظرم هیچ مشاوری مثل خودت دلسوز خودت نیست ....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## Ali__S

> بچه ها لطفا اگه کسی مشاور خوب سراغ داره با هزینه مناسب معرفی کنه.������نظرتون درمورد استادعلیرضاافشارچیه؟


 سلام دو تا از دوستام با آقای افشار مشاوره تلفنی داشتن ولی میگفتن اصلا ازش راضی نیستیم و چند وقت پیش ولش کردن...

----------


## laleh74

> سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد


کسی با 3ماه پزشکی تهران قبول نمیشه.
100% بنیه قبلی میخواد.
سعی کنید امید و انگیزه بدید اما نه به هر قیمتی و هر حرفی.

----------


## parnia-sh

> سلام دو تا از دوستام با آقای افشار مشاوره تلفنی داشتن ولی میگفتن اصلا ازش راضی نیستیم و چند وقت پیش ولش کردن...


واقعنننن؟//من تصمیم داشتم بعد امتحانا با ایشون بگیرم ولی مثل اینکه...

----------


## parnia-sh

> سلام دو تا از دوستام با آقای افشار مشاوره تلفنی داشتن ولی میگفتن اصلا ازش راضی نیستیم و چند وقت پیش ولش کردن...


خب این دوستای شما قوین یا ضعیف؟/

----------


## Ali__S

> واقعنننن؟//من تصمیم داشتم بعد امتحانا با ایشون بگیرم ولی مثل اینکه...


 آره...واقعا...دلیلی نداره دروغ بگم هر چند شما مختارید به باورش

----------


## Ali__S

> خب این دوستای شما قوین یا ضعیف؟/


 باید ببینیم قوی و ضعیف رو شما چی تعریف میکنی...در کل بخوام بگم هردوشون داوطلبای خوب و درسخونین

----------


## ThinkeR

> ببخشید شما کدوم شهرید ؟ من توی شیراز یه مشاور خوب و با وجدان میشناسم


من کرمانشاهم.اگه شمارشونوداریدلطف کنید.راستی هزینه مشاورشون چقدره؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دو تا از دوستام با آقای افشار مشاوره تلفنی داشتن ولی میگفتن اصلا ازش راضی نیستیم و چند وقت پیش ولش کردن...


دلیل راضی نبودنشون چی بود؟

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط parnia-sh



واقعنننن؟//من تصمیم داشتم بعد امتحانا با ایشون بگیرم ولی مثل اینکه...


من خودم  پارسال داشتم باهاشون ۱ ماه خوب نبودن دلسوز نیستن.حتی واسه انتخاب رشته هم خوب نبودن.حالا میل با خودتونه [emoji4] 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## Healer

:Yahoo (1): 
منم امیدوار شدم البته به پزشکی مشهد و تبریز  :Yahoo (1): 
شدنش که میشه اما...
باید خیلی قوی درس بخونید 
نقاط ضعفتونو بشناسید کاملا و کم کم قویش کنید
روی درسای عمومی وقت بذارید چون واقعا تاثیر داره نگهش ندارید آخری
دائم انجمن نباشید واسه خوندن پستای این تاپیک و...

منابعتونم خیلی نزدیک نوشته بودید کاش بین درسا یکم فاصله میدادید  :Yahoo (1): 
خوندنش سخته

----------


## Healer

در مورد مشاورم بهتره از همین فایلای صوتی استفاده کنید
برنامه ریزی خودتون یادش بگیرید و انجام بدید
بهتره برنامه یه ازمون آزمایشی مثلا قلم چی یا گاج رو برنامه طولانی مدتتون قرار بدید
اکه قلم ثبت نام کردید بهترین پشتیبانو انتخاب کنید که دلسوز باشه با پشتیبان ویژه که برنامه ریزی کنه براتون
البته من خودم برنامه ریزی می کنم پارسال دوستم پشتیبان ویژه اش برنامه میریخت براش می گف که خوبه

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> سلام دوست عزیز شک نکن میتونی یکیو میشناسم سه ماه اخرو خوند الان پزشکی تهران میخونه مصاحبشم توی اون تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم..فقط اراده خیلی قوی ای میخواد


میشه بگید مصاحبشون دقیقا کجاست؟؟ این تاپیکی که گذاشتین بیشتر از 700صفحس.... کدوم صفحس؟؟

----------


## mtbkh

> کسی با 3ماه پزشکی تهران قبول نمیشه.
> 100% بنیه قبلی میخواد.
> سعی کنید امید و انگیزه بدید اما نه به هر قیمتی و هر حرفی.



من نخواستم به هرقیمتی انگیزه بدم عرض کردم مصاحبشونم هست پایشونم خیلی قوی نبوده..هدقم این بود بگم وقتی ایشون توی سه ماه حالا با هرجور پایه ای تونستن پس با شیش ماه راحت میشه بدستش اورد

----------


## mtbkh

> میشه بگید مصاحبشون دقیقا کجاست؟؟ این تاپیکی که گذاشتین بیشتر از 700صفحس.... کدوم صفحس؟؟


الان اینجا میزارم

----------


## shima1996

_کاره اصلی با خودتونه وگرنه من الان دارم با یه داروسازی دانشگاه تهران صحبت میکنم اونا فقط میتونن راهنمایی کنن ...تلاش و پشتکار اصلی با خوده دانش اموزه

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## mis.faeze

> _کاره اصلی با خودتونه وگرنه من الان دارم با یه داروسازی دانشگاه تهران صحبت میکنم اونا فقط میتونن راهنمایی کنن ...تلاش و پشتکار اصلی با خوده دانش اموزه
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


اونا چی میگن؟میگن از همین الانم شدنیه؟؟؟؟؟یا مثل اون دوستمون میگن کسایی ک دو سه سال دارن میخونن اونا رتبه میارن؟؟؟؟؟😐

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mis.faeze


اونا چی میگن؟میگن از همین الانم شدنیه؟؟؟؟؟یا مثل اون دوستمون میگن کسایی ک دو سه سال دارن میخونن اونا رتبه میارن؟؟؟؟؟😐


آره میگه بخون میتونی بیاری .اصلا هم حرف ناامید کننده نمیزنن.میگه الان بخوای میشه فقط باید بخونی وتلاش کنی.حتی میگه از ۶ساعت شروع کن بعد تایمتو ببر بالا....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## mis.faeze

> _
> آره میگه بخون میتونی بیاری .اصلا هم حرف ناامید کننده نمیزنن.میگه الان بخوای میشه فقط باید بخونی وتلاش کنی.حتی میگه از ۶ساعت شروع کن بعد تایمتو ببر بالا....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


پیام خصوصی رو چک میکنی؟😊

----------


## mtbkh

*من فاطمه ام یه روزی با ی فاطمه ی دیگه دوست شدم خیییلی دوست خوبی برام بود اون روز تراز کانونم 5800 بود ادامه دادیم با فاطمه تا اینکه من از دی نتم 

تموم شد واز دنیای مجازی رفتم .همینجوری میخوندم تا اینکه بهمن حال خواهرم بد شد واسفند عمرشو داد به شما من تو این دو ماه هیچی نخوندم صفر صفر...از بعد 

از عید باشرایطی داغون دوباره شروع کردم ولی عشق خدا وهدفم تو دلم جوونه میزد ...بارها اشک ریختم خسته شدم بریدم ولی بازم ادامه دادم سه ماه مونده 

بود به کنکور همه ی عزممو جزم کردم روزی 18 ساعت میخوندم به خستگیام توجهی نکردم همه ی وجودم هدفم بود تااینکه روزی که نتیجه کنکورم اومد ومن شده 

بودم 32 .وقتی اشک مادرمو دیدم وقتی اشک پدرمو دیدم وقتی خودم از ذوق صدمتر ازرو زمین پریدم همه ی خستگیام رفت.رفقا بخدا میشه با سه ماه حتی 

دورقمی آورد الان خیلی ازدانشجوهای کلاسمون هم میگن ما سه ماه آخر کمر همت بستیم وبکوب خوندیم هم اتاقی من دندون دانشگاه تهران میخونه میگه 

فاطمه دلم میخواد به همه کنکوریا بگم سه ماه به کوب خوندن واقعا کافیه!!

دوستای خوب من همه ی وجودتونو بذارین این سه ماه پای هدفتون طوری که یه ثانیه هم حس نکنین خسته این.بذارین همه ی این خستگی ها با نتیجه کنکور 

یادتون بره بذارین این لذتو که با افتخار جلوی دانشکده مورد علاقتون وایستادین ومیگین تونستم آره تونستم حس کنین.من ازمنطقه محرومم یه روستای کوچیک 

ولی تونستم رفیق من تو هم میتونی رفیق صبر داشته باش تا اینجا اومدی این سه ماهو هم با تموم قدرت پیش برو باتموم وجودت به خدا اعتماد داشته باش با 

تموم وجودت تلاش کن با تک تک سلولات تلاش کن رفیق من 

اوایل حس میکردم فقط من سه ماه آخر خوندم ولی الان خیلیا رو میتونم براتون مثال بزنم از همکلاسیام که فقط سه ماه رو بکوب خوندن وپزشکی دانشگاه تهران 

قبول شدن تو هم میتونی اول باور کن که با سه ماه میتونی بعدم شروع کن باتموم وجودت خوندن!!

رفیق وقتی هرچی داری رو بذاری پای هدفت مطمئن باش که میتونی به هدفت برسی !!!برای تک تکتون دعا میکنم 

فاطمه.دانشجوی ترم 2پزشکی***************************************اینم ی چندتا سوال و جواب از خانم دکتر ک مطمئنم جواب خیلیا هس* *
اگه میتونید توضیح بدید 3 ماه اخر دقیقا چیکارایی کردین و از چه منابعی استفاده کردین و کلا تجربیاتتون؟!!**
من از بعد ار عید شروع کردم به خوندن روزی 18 ساعت هم میخوندم از 4صبح تا 12.5 شب.اول نشستم همه ی مبحثای رو نوشتم واولیت بندی کردم با 

aوbوc.زیستمو اینجوری خوندم (روز اول فصل اول رو خوندم روز دوم فصل اول وفصل دوم رو میخوندم روز سوم فصل دوم وسوم رو میخوندم همینجوری تا آخر ولی 

روز دوم که فصل اول ودوم رو خوندم تستای فصل اول رو هم زدم روز سوم که فصل دوم سوم رو خوندم تستای فصل دوم رو زدم همینجوری تا آخر تا پایه ام تموم 

شد...انگار دودور خوندن با یه دور تست رو خوندم بعدم رفتم سراغ پیش دو اینجا فصل فصل خوندم مسلط شدم برای اینکه قاطی نکنم سه فصل آخرو وقتی مثلا 

کاهوی دریای میخوندم یه برگه کنارم بود وهرچی به نظرم مهم میومد رو تو برگه مینوشتم بعد نکات این برگه هارو باهم مقایسه میکردم به نظرم خیلی کمکم کرد 

بعدم یک هفته وقت گذاشتم رو زنتیک جمعیت وفصل اول پیش )وقتی تموم شد وخیالم راحت شد دوباره شروع کردم روزی سه فصل مرور میکردم)برا زیست 

نشرالگو کار کردم..**
برای ریاضی فیزیک هم یه مبحثایی رو قبلش نیمه نیمه کار کرده بودم یه قسمتایی رو هم اصن کار نکرده بودم اونایی که نیمه کار کرده بودم رو گذاشتم bانایی که 

اصن کار نکرده بودم رو گذاشتم c.اینجوری میخوندم که یه روز یه مبحث bازریاضی با یک مبحثcاز فیزیک روز بعد برعکس!بعضی مبحثا یه هفته طول میکشید ولی مثلا 

دنباله مثلثات مجانب حد رو یه روزه که 4 ساعت میخوندم تموم میکردم .برای ریاضی کتاب قطور تختیه سیاه رو خوندم زیاد بود ولی خیلی کتابش خوب بود!!برای 

فیزیک هم گاج نقره ای کار کردم البته همه ی تستاشو نرسیدم بخونم.برای شیمی هم اول دومو خوندم بعدم پیش یک هرشب 7 تا تست مسئله شیمی میزدم تا 

خود شب کنکور.برای شیمی تک تک تستای مبتکران رو تحلیل میکردم اوایل خیلی طول میکشید دی وی دی های آفبا رو هم برای شیمی داشتم خیلی کمکم کرد 

من شیمی 75 زدم. برای دینی هم چون قبلا یه دور خونده بودم هرروز یه درس رو دوره میکردم وتستاشو روز بعد میزدم .برای زیان هم از درس آخر پیش شروع 

کردم واومدم جلو اوایل یک شب ردینگ میخوندم یک شب کلوز از روی کتاب ونترسیم از متن کیاسالار ولی آخرا هر دورو هرشب میخوندم چون سرعتم رفته بود بالا..**
ادبیات هم از اردیبهشت هرروز 5 شخصیت از تاریخ ادبیات میخوندم تا خود کنکور.از کتاب املا ولغت هامون سبطی هم واقعا استفاده کردیم خیلی کتابش عالیه املا 

ولغت رو از روی اون میخوندم حجمش خیلی کمه.زبان فارسی هم تکواژ وشمارش رو گذاشتم کنار بقیه مبحثارو کار کردم تا آخر اردیبهشت هفته ای یه مبحث جمعه 

ها میخوندم از کتاب 5 مبحث.آرایه وقرابت هم فقط خرداد ماه یه روز درمیون نیم ساعت کار کردم .عربی فروردین فقط ترجمه خوندم از اردیبهشت دی وی دی گاج 

آقای ماهینی رو برای قواعد دیدم دو درس میخوندم قواعد بعدش روز بعد 50 تا تست ازاون دو درس میزدم تا آخر رادیبهشت تموم شد از نشرالگو تست عربی زدم 

حجمش خیلی زیاده ولی من فقط تستای 50 تاییشو زدم.خرداد که کنکور عمومی رو حل میکردم اینابرام دوره شد چندبار!!

کلا کیفیت مطالعتم 100 بود تمرکزم خیلی زیاد بود صدبار به خودم میگفتم فقط همین یه بار این مبحثو میخام بخونم واسه همین اون یه بار همه ی تلاشم این بود که 

واقعا همشو بگیرم

امیدوارمم براتون مفید باشه

موفق باشید**کیفیت مطالعتم 100 بود تمرکزم خیلی زیاد بود صدبار به خودم میگفتم فقط همین یه بار این مبحثو میخام بخونم واسه همین اون یه بار همه ی تلاشم این بود که واقعا همشو بگیرم" این این این ، همش همینه ... رمز موفقیت* ***************************************بینه دوستات بودن کسایی ک تو سه ماه از صفر شروع کردن و ب اینجا رسیدن؟**راستش از صفر تو کلاس ما واقعا نمیدونم هست یانه ولی آرزو رو میشناسم که داروی دانشگامون میخونه ودوستشم که 200 شد وپزشکی نیم سال دوم بهشتی 

میخونه رو میدونم که ترازشون 4500 بوده ولی با سه ماه خوندن داروی دانشگاه تهران قبول شده.

بچه ها روزی که شروع کردم به این فکر نکردم که سه ماه وقت دارم به این فکر نکردم که حجم نخونده هام خیلی زیاده فقط به این فکر کردم که من راه وچاره ای جز 

اینکه به هدفم برسم ندارم هیچی رو نمیدیدم جز هدفم.دوتا صحنه رو همیشه جلوی چشمام روزی که نتیجه ام میاد روزی که جلوی در ورودی دانشگام ..ما فقط دوتا 

فرزند بودیم خواهرم که از من بزرگ تربود ومن .با خواهرم خیلی صمیمی بودم روزی که رفت تا یک هفته نمیتونستم حرف بزنم لال شده بودم همه میگفتن فاطمه 

بدون ساجده نابود میشه میدونین بچه ها خیلی شبا اشک ریختم ولی ادامه دادم خیلیا بهم گفتن نمیتونی ولی ادامه دادم .منتظر نبودم کسی بهم بگه میتونی منتظر 

نبودم کسی از آرزوهام واسم بگه فقط میخوندم ساعتها پشت سر هم همون اول که به خدا توکل کردم وشروع کردم با خودم عهد بستم همه ی توانمو بذارم 

وگذاشتم .روزی که نتیجه ام اومد پدرم کارناممو بهمه نشون میداد میگفت ببین دخترم دورقمی شده ببین فاطمه من پزشک میشه .بچه ها بخدا لذتی دداره اشک 

شوق خانواده وخودت که هیچ لذتی جاشو نمگیره ولی بها داره این سه ماه باید بهاشو بپردازی!!ا**
آره بچه ها با همه وجودتون این سه ماه رو بخونین.وقتی هدفی داشته باشی باور کن هیچی نمیتونه مانعت بشه بلکه همچی دست به دست هم میده تا تو به 

هدفت برسی خدا خودش گفته لایکلف نفسا الا وسعها ما هیچکدوم ازبنده هامونو بیشترازتوانشون تکلیف نمیکنیم پس نا امید نباش ببین خدا داره تورو میبینه که 

داری تلاش میکنه تو تک تک ثانیه هات هست میخواد بهت بگه بنده من ادامه بده تو میتونی به آرزوهات برسی.بچه ها کنکور اول راهه این سه ماه سختی کشیدن 

باعث میشه وقتی مجبورباشی دوشب واسه امتحان آناتومی بیدارباشی دیگه سختت نیس وتو محکم محکمی!!باید همه ی تلاشتو بکنی خدا اولت میکنه باور کن 

ببین امسال رتبه 15منطقه 3 دانشگاه تهران قبول نشد ولی منکه 32بودم قبول شدم .میخام بهت بگم تو همه ی تلاشتو بکن خدا اولت میکنه خدا حواسش به همچی 

هست!!براتون دعا میکنم دوستای گلم





اینو نزاشتم بگم از الان درسو ول کنید بزارید سه ماه اخر...میگم هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیستش...کسی که میگه نمیشه خودش نمیتونه..خودش این توانایی رو توی خودش نمیبینه...اگه قرار بود همه این باورو داشته بودن الان خیلیا پزشکی میخوندن...نمیدونم چند نفر ممکنه بگن داره انگیزه الکی میده اصلا برام مهم نیست...این چیزیه که من شخصا بهش ایمان دارم اگه نهایتتو بزاری حتی میتونی به تک رقمیم فکر کنی..چرا که نه..تو لیاقتت خیلی بالاتر از ایناست..موفق باشید*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mis.faeze


پیام خصوصی رو چک میکنی؟😊


آره.ولی پیامی نیومده از طرف شما[emoji53] 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## mis.faeze

> _
> آره.ولی پیامی نیومده از طرف شما[emoji53] 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


عزیزم ببخشید نتم ضعیفه 
الان دارم میفرستم

----------


## ThinkeR

> _من خودم  پارسال داشتم باهاشون ۱ ماه خوب نبودن دلسوز نیستن.حتی واسه انتخاب رشته هم خوب نبودن.حالا میل با خودتونه [emoji4] Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


مهم برنامشونه.من ازفایل هایی که گوش دادم فهمیدم که استادافشارمشاورساراهمتی بوده.اماتوی فایلشون اسمی ازایشون نبردن ولی بامشخصاتی که میدن میشه کاملافهمیدکه ساراهمتیه.من پارسال از موسسه کنکورآسان است برنامه میگرفتم که منوبه این روزرسوند.من زرنگترین دانش آموزمدرسه بودم وسال دوم با4نفردیگه ازبچه هاداشتیم آماده میشدیم واسه المپیاد که ازطریق تلویزیون تدریس مسعودی رودیدم وجوگیرشدم وباهاشون تماس گرفتم ولوحهای فشردشونو تهیه کردم ازاون موقع تاحالاهنوزنصف سی دی هاشونم نگاه نکردم نه تنها واسه المپیاد شرکت نکردم بلکه توکنکورم شکست خوردم.توی برنامشون زده بود 2ساعت درس 1دینی پیش درحالیکه نگاه کردن دی وی دیشون 3ساعت طول میکشید تازه نکته برداری هم به کنار وخوندن کتاب درسی وزدن تست هم که2ساعت طول میکشیدیعنی حداقل زمان لازم برای1درس دینی بادیدن محصولات اونا5ساعت زمان میخواست واوناتوبرنامه زده بودن2ساعت.وروزانه 18ساعت برنامه برام چیده بودن وبرنامشون 8ماهه بودالبته به جزجمع بندی ودیدن دی وی دی های مخصوص جمع بندی!!!اگه استادافشاربرنامشون خوب باشه من خودم میخونم وکاری به پیگیریشون ندارم.

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> *من فاطمه ام یه روزی با ی فاطمه ی دیگه دوست شدم خیییلی دوست خوبی برام بود اون روز تراز کانونم 5800 بود ادامه دادیم با فاطمه تا اینکه من از دی نتم 
> 
> تموم شد واز دنیای مجازی رفتم .همینجوری میخوندم تا اینکه بهمن حال خواهرم بد شد واسفند عمرشو داد به شما من تو این دو ماه هیچی نخوندم صفر صفر...از بعد 
> 
> از عید باشرایطی داغون دوباره شروع کردم ولی عشق خدا وهدفم تو دلم جوونه میزد ...بارها اشک ریختم خسته شدم بریدم ولی بازم ادامه دادم سه ماه مونده 
> 
> بود به کنکور همه ی عزممو جزم کردم روزی 18 ساعت میخوندم به خستگیام توجهی نکردم همه ی وجودم هدفم بود تااینکه روزی که نتیجه کنکورم اومد ومن شده 
> 
> بودم 32 .وقتی اشک مادرمو دیدم وقتی اشک پدرمو دیدم وقتی خودم از ذوق صدمتر ازرو زمین پریدم همه ی خستگیام رفت.رفقا بخدا میشه با سه ماه حتی 
> ...


عالییییی بود :Yahoo (11):  کلی انگیزه گرفتم... فقط امیدوارم انگیزم بیشتر از 24 ساعت دوام داشته باشه :Yahoo (4): 
پیش به سوی دانشگاه تهران :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 0hadis0


مهم برنامشونه.من ازفایل هایی که گوش دادم فهمیدم که استادافشارمشاورساراهمتی بوده.اماتوی فایلشون اسمی ازایشون نبردن ولی بامشخصاتی که میدن میشه کاملافهمیدکه ساراهمتیه.من پارسال از موسسه کنکورآسان است برنامه میگرفتم که منوبه این روزرسوند.من زرنگترین دانش آموزمدرسه بودم وسال دوم با4نفردیگه ازبچه هاداشتیم آماده میشدیم واسه المپیاد که ازطریق تلویزیون تدریس مسعودی رودیدم وجوگیرشدم وباهاشون تماس گرفتم ولوحهای فشردشونو تهیه کردم ازاون موقع تاحالاهنوزنصف سی دی هاشونم نگاه نکردم نه تنها واسه المپیاد شرکت نکردم بلکه توکنکورم شکست خوردم.توی برنامشون زده بود 2ساعت درس 1دینی پیش درحالیکه نگاه کردن دی وی دیشون 3ساعت طول میکشید تازه نکته برداری هم به کنار وخوندن کتاب درسی وزدن تست هم که2ساعت طول میکشیدیعنی حداقل زمان لازم برای1درس دینی بادیدن محصولات اونا5ساعت زمان میخواست واوناتوبرنامه زده بودن2ساعت.وروزانه 18ساعت برنامه برام چیده بودن وبرنامشون 8ماهه بودالبته به جزجمع بندی ودیدن دی وی دی های مخصوص جمع بندی!!!اگه استادافشاربرنامشون خوب باشه من خودم میخونم وکاری به پیگیریشون ندارم.


عزیزم این که میگی افشار مشاور سارا همتی بوده فقط باعث خنده ی من شد...من اصراری ندارم به مجاب کردنتون میتونید برید با آقای افشار بگیرید ولی لطفا بعدش تاپیک نزنید هزینه ی الکی کردم حالا چکار کنم من تجربه ی خود خودم رو بهت گفتم اصلا هم لحن خوبی ندارن من خودم پیگیری کردم گفتم بهشون شما که برنامه ندادین هزینه رو پس بدین چون نمیخوام دیگه گفتن نمیشه هزینه پس نمیدم میتونید به جاش سال دیگه بیاید واسه مشاوره یا واسه انتخاب رشته بیاید.که منم واسه انتخاب رشته رفتم که هیچ زحمتی به خودشون ندادن فقط میگفتن تو لیستتو ایمیل کن من تایید میکنم یا رد[emoji52]   .راجب کنکور اسان است من خودم ازشون ضربه خوردم به شدت.اونا کلاه بردارن نه مشاور فقط پورسانت میگیرن و بازار یاب هستن چیزی از مشاوره نمیدونن.....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## mis.faeze

> *من فاطمه ام یه روزی با ی فاطمه ی دیگه دوست شدم خیییلی دوست خوبی برام بود اون روز تراز کانونم 5800 بود ادامه دادیم با فاطمه تا اینکه من از دی نتم 
> 
> تموم شد واز دنیای مجازی رفتم .همینجوری میخوندم تا اینکه بهمن حال خواهرم بد شد واسفند عمرشو داد به شما من تو این دو ماه هیچی نخوندم صفر صفر...از بعد 
> 
> از عید باشرایطی داغون دوباره شروع کردم ولی عشق خدا وهدفم تو دلم جوونه میزد ...بارها اشک ریختم خسته شدم بریدم ولی بازم ادامه دادم سه ماه مونده 
> 
> بود به کنکور همه ی عزممو جزم کردم روزی 18 ساعت میخوندم به خستگیام توجهی نکردم همه ی وجودم هدفم بود تااینکه روزی که نتیجه کنکورم اومد ومن شده 
> 
> بودم 32 .وقتی اشک مادرمو دیدم وقتی اشک پدرمو دیدم وقتی خودم از ذوق صدمتر ازرو زمین پریدم همه ی خستگیام رفت.رفقا بخدا میشه با سه ماه حتی 
> ...


چطوری 15منطقه 3دانشگاه تهران نیاورده؟؟؟😮

----------


## Healer

> چطوری 15منطقه 3دانشگاه تهران نیاورده؟؟؟������


بخاطر رتبه کشوری
سال ۹۴ رتبه ۱ منطقه سه فک کنم ۳۰ کشوری بود
و سهمیه مناطق

----------


## mis.faeze

> _
> عزیزم این که میگی افشار مشاور سارا همتی بوده فقط باعث خنده ی من شد...من اصراری ندارم به مجاب کردنتون میتونید برید با آقای افشار بگیرید ولی لطفا بعدش تاپیک نزنید هزینه ی الکی کردم حالا چکار کنم من تجربه ی خود خودم رو بهت گفتم اصلا هم لحن خوبی ندارن من خودم پیگیری کردم گفتم بهشون شما که برنامه ندادین هزینه رو پس بدین چون نمیخوام دیگه گفتن نمیشه هزینه پس نمیدم میتونید به جاش سال دیگه بیاید واسه مشاوره یا واسه انتخاب رشته بیاید.که منم واسه انتخاب رشته رفتم که هیچ زحمتی به خودشون ندادن فقط میگفتن تو لیستتو ایمیل کن من تایید میکنم یا رد[emoji52]   .راجب کنکور اسان است من خودم ازشون ضربه خوردم به شدت.اونا کلاه بردارن نه مشاور فقط پورسانت میگیرن و بازار یاب هستن چیزی از مشاوره نمیدونن.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


کنکور اسان و ونوس رو خودم ب شخصه هزار تا عیبشو براتون میگم همین دوتا باعث شدن امسال من دانشگاه نباشم😐

----------


## mis.faeze

> بخاطر رتبه کشوری
> سال ۹۴ رتبه ۱ منطقه سه فک کنم ۳۰ کشوری بود
> و سهمیه مناطق


اهان مرسی☺

----------


## ThinkeR

> *من فاطمه ام یه روزی با ی فاطمه ی دیگه دوست شدم خیییلی دوست خوبی برام بود اون روز تراز کانونم 5800 بود ادامه دادیم با فاطمه تا اینکه من از دی نتم 
> 
> تموم شد واز دنیای مجازی رفتم .همینجوری میخوندم تا اینکه بهمن حال خواهرم بد شد واسفند عمرشو داد به شما من تو این دو ماه هیچی نخوندم صفر صفر...از بعد 
> 
> از عید باشرایطی داغون دوباره شروع کردم ولی عشق خدا وهدفم تو دلم جوونه میزد ...بارها اشک ریختم خسته شدم بریدم ولی بازم ادامه دادم سه ماه مونده 
> 
> بود به کنکور همه ی عزممو جزم کردم روزی 18 ساعت میخوندم به خستگیام توجهی نکردم همه ی وجودم هدفم بود تااینکه روزی که نتیجه کنکورم اومد ومن شده 
> 
> بودم 32 .وقتی اشک مادرمو دیدم وقتی اشک پدرمو دیدم وقتی خودم از ذوق صدمتر ازرو زمین پریدم همه ی خستگیام رفت.رفقا بخدا میشه با سه ماه حتی 
> ...


ممنونم.خیلی بهم انگیزه داد خیلییییییییییییییییی.

----------


## Gladiolus

> _
> عزیزم این که میگی افشار مشاور سارا همتی بوده فقط باعث خنده ی من شد...من اصراری ندارم به مجاب کردنتون میتونید برید با آقای افشار بگیرید ولی لطفا بعدش تاپیک نزنید هزینه ی الکی کردم حالا چکار کنم من تجربه ی خود خودم رو بهت گفتم اصلا هم لحن خوبی ندارن من خودم پیگیری کردم گفتم بهشون شما که برنامه ندادین هزینه رو پس بدین چون نمیخوام دیگه گفتن نمیشه هزینه پس نمیدم میتونید به جاش سال دیگه بیاید واسه مشاوره یا واسه انتخاب رشته بیاید.که منم واسه انتخاب رشته رفتم که هیچ زحمتی به خودشون ندادن فقط میگفتن تو لیستتو ایمیل کن من تایید میکنم یا رد[emoji52]   .راجب کنکور اسان است من خودم ازشون ضربه خوردم به شدت.اونا کلاه بردارن نه مشاور فقط پورسانت میگیرن و بازار یاب هستن چیزی از مشاوره نمیدونن.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


عجببببب
یکی از دوستای منم امسال باهاش مشاوره داشت حضوری 
با هزینه 7 و نیم
یک تومن گرفت
دیگه نیومد
تراز دوستمم از 5800 رسید به 4900

----------


## RealMohsen

حتی اگر بگیم فلان مشاور عالی هست بازم 90 درصد کار به خوندن شما و تلاشتون بر میگرده . 
هرچند که به نظر من هرکسی بهترین مشاور خودشه . 
فقط شروع کنید  .  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ThinkeR

> _
> عزیزم این که میگی افشار مشاور سارا همتی بوده فقط باعث خنده ی من شد...من اصراری ندارم به مجاب کردنتون میتونید برید با آقای افشار بگیرید ولی لطفا بعدش تاپیک نزنید هزینه ی الکی کردم حالا چکار کنم من تجربه ی خود خودم رو بهت گفتم اصلا هم لحن خوبی ندارن من خودم پیگیری کردم گفتم بهشون شما که برنامه ندادین هزینه رو پس بدین چون نمیخوام دیگه گفتن نمیشه هزینه پس نمیدم میتونید به جاش سال دیگه بیاید واسه مشاوره یا واسه انتخاب رشته بیاید.که منم واسه انتخاب رشته رفتم که هیچ زحمتی به خودشون ندادن فقط میگفتن تو لیستتو ایمیل کن من تایید میکنم یا رد[emoji52]   .راجب کنکور اسان است من خودم ازشون ضربه خوردم به شدت.اونا کلاه بردارن نه مشاور فقط پورسانت میگیرن و بازار یاب هستن چیزی از مشاوره نمیدونن.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


من نمیگم افشارهمه چی تمومه ولی بهتراز اینم سراغ ندارم.همین چندوقت پیش تویه تاپیک خیلی ازسیناتهرانی تعریف میکردن ومنم رفتم توسایتشون(darszendegi.ir)وشماره دفترشونویادداشت کردم وباهاشون تماس گرفتم یه خانومی برداشت وتمام شرایط منوقبول کردن ودرآخرگفتن اگه پارسال کنکور دادین باید رتبتون زیر5هزارباشه.منم کوتاهی نکردم گفتم اگه رتبم 5هزارکشوربودکه الان داشتم پزشکی شهرخودمونومیخوندم وایشون گفتن به هیچ وجه بارتبه ای که من آوردم آقای تهرانی به من مشاوره نمیدن.منن ناامیدازهمه چی گفتم باشه راستی هزینه مشاورشون چنده؟که ایشون گفتن 5میلیون که منم خوشحال خداحافظی کردم وگوشیوقطع کردم.البته خوشحال بابت اینکه حتی اگه اون ازرتبه کنکورپارسالم چشم پوشی میکردوبهم مشاوره میدادمن ازش مشاوره نمیگرفتم :Yahoo (100): بااین هزینه کلانی که اینا میگیرن :Yahoo (4): .اگه بخوام اینقدر هزینه مشاوربدم همون بهترکه برم بین الملل بخونم.

----------


## ThinkeR

> حتی اگر بگیم فلان مشاور عالی هست بازم 90 درصد کار به خوندن شما و تلاشتون بر میگرده . هرچند که به نظر من هرکسی بهترین مشاور خودشه . فقط شروع کنید  .


مهم فقط شروع کردن نیست که.من تاحالا 100بارشروع کردم امانتونستم ادامش بدم.من حتی نمیدونم واسه کنکور بایدچطوری خوند؟به خاطرهمینه که میگم احتیاج به مشاوردارم.لطفا اگه کسی مشاور خوب سراغ داره معرفی کنه.

----------


## ThinkeR

جمله همیشگی مسعودی:چرخ برهم زنم ارغیرمرادم گردد/من نه آنم که زبونی کشم ازچرخ وفلک.

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 0hadis0


من نمیگم افشارهمه چی تمومه ولی بهتراز اینم سراغ ندارم.همین چندوقت پیش تویه تاپیک خیلی ازسیناتهرانی تعریف میکردن ومنم رفتم توسایتشون(darszendegi.ir)وشماره دفترشونویادداشت کردم وباهاشون تماس گرفتم یه خانومی برداشت وتمام شرایط منوقبول کردن ودرآخرگفتن اگه پارسال کنکور دادین باید رتبتون زیر5هزارباشه.منم کوتاهی نکردم گفتم اگه رتبم 5هزارکشوربودکه الان داشتم پزشکی شهرخودمونومیخوندم وایشون گفتن به هیچ وجه بارتبه ای که من آوردم آقای تهرانی به من مشاوره نمیدن.منن ناامیدازهمه چی گفتم باشه راستی هزینه مشاورشون چنده؟که ایشون گفتن 5میلیون که منم خوشحال خداحافظی کردم وگوشیوقطع کردم.البته خوشحال بابت اینکه حتی اگه اون ازرتبه کنکورپارسالم چشم پوشی میکردوبهم مشاوره میدادمن ازش مشاوره نمیگرفتمبااین هزینه کلانی که اینا میگیرن.اگه بخوام اینقدر هزینه مشاوربدم همون بهترکه برم بین الملل بخونم.


این مشاورا هم الکی پول میگیرن .پارسال واسه انتخاب رشته زنگ زدم به دفتر پوردستمالچی هزینه پرسیدم گفت فقططط واسه انتخاب رشته500 هزار تومان میگیرن....خب چه خبره؟؟؟مگه یه انتخاب رشته میخوان چکار کنن؟؟؟من واسه همین میگم مشاورا 90درصدشون پولکین و دلسوز دانش آموز نیستن.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Toofan


عجببببب
یکی از دوستای منم امسال باهاش مشاوره داشت حضوری 
با هزینه 7 و نیم
یک تومن گرفت
دیگه نیومد
تراز دوستمم از 5800 رسید به 4900


بعد جالبه ایشون همونین که تو همایشاشون همش از کاظم قلمچی و  موسسات دی وی دی فروش و مشاورای که فریب میدن حرف میزننن و اونا رو میکوبن....آدم فکر میکنه خب حتما ایشون چقدر خودشون خوبه که شفاف سازی میکنه....ولی خودشون در عمـــل................

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## atusaa

ببین دوست گلم ،من با یکی از بچه ها پزشکی مشاوره داشتم میومدن برنامه میدادن و سخت هم پی گیر بودن زنگ میزدن تلگرام میدادن اگ مث من تا حالا از رو تنبلی و بی اردگیت چیزی نخوندی و فک میکنی با مشاوره گرفتن میشینی صب تا شب درس میخونی فقط میتونم بگم زهی خیال باطل چون تا خودت نخوای با مشاور سخته سختگیرم نمیخونی !
یا  اگ میگی من میخوام برام هر ازمون برنامه بدن و طبق اون بخونم رایگان بخوای کانال تلگرام علم روز کنکور گوگل بزنی میاره برنامه هفتگی میزاره خوبم هست ولی اگ پولی میخوای برو مشاوره بگیر
ب نظرم برنامه قلمچیو برا خودت پایه قرار بده و چند تا نمونه برنامه ببین و بنشین برا خودت قشنگ برنامه بچین

----------


## ThinkeR

> ببین دوست گلم ،من با یکی از بچه ها پزشکی مشاوره داشتم میومدن برنامه میدادن و سخت هم پی گیر بودن زنگ میزدن تلگرام میدادن اگ مث من تا حالا از رو تنبلی و بی اردگیت چیزی نخوندی و فک میکنی با مشاوره گرفتن میشینی صب تا شب درس میخونی فقط میتونم بگم زهی خیال باطل چون تا خودت نخوای با مشاور سخته سختگیرم نمیخونی !
> یا  اگ میگی من میخوام برام هر ازمون برنامه بدن و طبق اون بخونم رایگان بخوای کانال تلگرام علم روز کنکور گوگل بزنی میاره برنامه هفتگی میزاره خوبم هست ولی اگ پولی میخوای برو مشاوره بگیر
> ب نظرم برنامه قلمچیو برا خودت پایه قرار بده و چند تا نمونه برنامه ببین و بنشین برا خودت قشنگ برنامه بچین


من مشکلم اینه که توی خونواده کسی که بتونه ازلحاظ درسی کمکم کنه وناظربرکارم باشه نیست من بچه بزرگ خونوادم وفقط یه داداش 5ساله دارم.من نمیگم که اگه مشاوربگیرم دیگه بدون هیچ دغدغه ای میشینم سردرسام نه.من مشکلم اینه که یه ناظرمیخوام که اگه احساس کنم دارم راهواشتباه میرم منوبرگردونه.من ازراهنماییاتون ممنونم اماباورکنیداگه میتونستم خودم واسه خودم برنامه بریزم دیگه مشاورنمیگرفتم ورعایت جیب پدرمو میکردم .چون زمان زیادی هم تاکنکورنمونده ومنم امسال آخرین سالیه که کنکورمیدم وآخرین فرصتمه.ونمیتونم چشماموروواقعیت ببندم وبگم آره من حتما میتونم بهترین برنامه رو واسه خودم بریزم و...درحالیکه واقعیت اینه که من تاحالاهزاربارواسه خودم برنامه ریختم که آخریش2روزطول کشیدودوباره...

----------


## ThinkeR

> _
> بعد جالبه ایشون همونین که تو همایشاشون همش از کاظم قلمچی و  موسسات دی وی دی فروش و مشاورای که فریب میدن حرف میزننن و اونا رو میکوبن....آدم فکر میکنه خب حتما ایشون چقدر خودشون خوبه که شفاف سازی میکنه....ولی خودشون در عمـــل................
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


آره منم وقتی هزینه مشاورشونودیدم خشکیدم :Yahoo (13): واقعاکه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ThinkeR

> _
> بعد جالبه ایشون همونین که تو همایشاشون همش از کاظم قلمچی و  موسسات دی وی دی فروش و مشاورای که فریب میدن حرف میزننن و اونا رو میکوبن....آدم فکر میکنه خب حتما ایشون چقدر خودشون خوبه که شفاف سازی میکنه....ولی خودشون در عمـــل................
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


آره منم وقتی هزینه مشاورشونودیدم خشکیدم :Yahoo (13): واقعاکه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## atusaa

> من مشکلم اینه که توی خونواده کسی که بتونه ازلحاظ درسی کمکم کنه وناظربرکارم باشه نیست من بچه بزرگ خونوادم وفقط یه داداش 5ساله دارم.من نمیگم که اگه مشاوربگیرم دیگه بدون هیچ دغدغه ای میشینم سردرسام نه.من مشکلم اینه که یه ناظرمیخوام که اگه احساس کنم دارم راهواشتباه میرم منوبرگردونه.من ازراهنماییاتون ممنونم اماباورکنیداگه میتونستم خودم واسه خودم برنامه بریزم دیگه مشاورنمیگرفتم ورعایت جیب پدرمو میکردم .چون زمان زیادی هم تاکنکورنمونده ومنم امسال آخرین سالیه که کنکورمیدم وآخرین فرصتمه.ونمیتونم چشماموروواقعیت ببندم وبگم آره من حتما میتونم بهترین برنامه رو واسه خودم بریزم و...درحالیکه واقعیت اینه که من تاحالاهزاربارواسه خودم برنامه ریختم که آخریش2روزطول کشیدودوباره...


والاه چی بگم ابجی جان . باز از بچه ها بپرس یه مشاور خوب بگیر چون اگ مشاورت بد باشه و نصف راه رهاش کنی حالت بدتر میشه.پس خوب مشورت کن ولی حواست ب گذر زمانم باشه . من نمونه برنامه ی اقای برجعلی و اقای یخچالیان رو تو همین کانالی که بت معرفی کردم دیدم خوشم اومد خواستی یه نگاه بنداز امیدوارم که موفق شی خواهر گلم

----------


## ThinkeR

> والاه چی بگم ابجی جان . باز از بچه ها بپرس یه مشاور خوب بگیر چون اگ مشاورت بد باشه و نصف راه رهاش کنی حالت بدتر میشه.پس خوب مشورت کن ولی حواست ب گذر زمانم باشه . من نمونه برنامه ی اقای برجعلی و اقای یخچالیان رو تو همین کانالی که بت معرفی کردم دیدم خوشم اومد خواستی یه نگاه بنداز امیدوارم که موفق شی خواهر گلم


ممنونم عزیزم انشاءا...توام موفق شی وبه اهدافت برسی

----------


## mohammadfathi76

واقعیت
به نام خدایی که امید و تلاش را افرید
روی صحبتم با خودم هست ، به زندگی که نگاه میکنم فقط حرکت عقربه های ساعت و تغییر اعداد تقویم را میبینم و من همچنان منتظر انگیزه و حس و حال درس و ... هستم / بذر کم کاری و نامیدی میکارم و انتظار برداشت درصد و رتبه خوب دارم . اما گاهی ندایی از درون صدا میزند که من برای هدف والایی خلق شده ام چون از خدایی ، هستی گرفته ام که از روح خود در من دمیده . اما بازهم فریب نفس و شیطان را میخورم و صبور نیستم تا تلاشم را ادامه بدهم . اما دیگر بس است . من هم میخواهم ادمی باشم که در رویاهایم ساخته ام . فردی که دیگر از گذشته فقط درس میگیرد و تجربه را الان استفاده میکند تا در آینده نتیجه را ببیند . کمی مهربانتر ، جدیتر و مصمم تر از همیشه .

----------


## ThinkeR

فکرکنم تاحالا1نفرم منابعی روکه نوشتم نخونده.الان واسه هردرس جداگونه مینویسم ولی توروخداهمتون نیاین فقط برای 1درس نظرتونوبگید وبرای همه درسابگیدکدومشون بهتره.باتوجه به زمان وکیفیت منابع :Yahoo (35):

----------


## a999

دوسته عزیز ب بقیه کارنداشته باش
بشین ۱۲-۱۳ ساعت بخون میتونی
وقتی حرفمو متوجه میشی ک اون یکی دوماه اخر همه میخان از صفر شروکنن
موفق باشی

----------


## a999

من شیمیو بت میگم کروما خوبه
سوم و دوم مبتکران+موج آزمون پایه
پیش خیلی سبز کافیه خاستی در کنارش موج آزمون بزن
با سوالای کانون
ریاضی اگ درصد بالا میخای و توضیح خوب خیلی سبز وگرنه آبی کانون بگیر 
فیزیک  گاج نقره ای پیش و پایه
عمومیاهم تقریبا برا همه گاج نقره ای بگیر سره خودتو شلوغ نکن 
نکته مهم دگ ب منابع گیر نده
ب سوالای کنکورم اهمیت زیادی بده
درس هم زیاد بخون
یا علی

----------


## ThinkeR

برای زیست کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره؟باتوجه به6ماه زمان باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع جواب بدید.ممنون.فاگو     الگو     خیلی سبز     گاج نقره ای     آبی قلمچی     عبارت مهروماه     قیدلقمه مهروماه     تصویرمهروماه     دستگاههای بدن انسان لقمه مهروماه     ژنتیک لقمه مهروماه     ویروسها،باکتریها،قارچهاوآ  غازیان لقمه مهروماه     گیاهی لقمه مهروماه      جانوری لقمه مهروماه     جمعبندی مهروماه      گیاهی تخته سیاه      ژنتیک تخته سیاه        تانک تست تخته سیاه      لغت مهروماه.

----------


## mis.faeze

> برای زیست کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره؟باتوجه به6ماه زمان باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع جواب بدید.ممنون.فاگو     الگو     خیلی سبز     گاج نقره ای     آبی قلمچی     عبارت مهروماه     قیدلقمه مهروماه     تصویرمهروماه     دستگاههای بدن انسان لقمه مهروماه     ژنتیک لقمه مهروماه     ویروسها،باکتریها،قارچهاوآ  غازیان لقمه مهروماه     گیاهی لقمه مهروماه      جانوری لقمه مهروماه     جمعبندی مهروماه      گیاهی تخته سیاه      ژنتیک تخته سیاه        تانک تست تخته سیاه      لغت مهروماه.


فاگو ک حجمش خیلی زیاده واسه الان
من الگو دارم 
همه چیز رو هم خوب توضیح داده
ب نظرم کتاب خوبیه😊

----------


## Gladiolus

برای زیست پیش
آبی کانون قلم چی

----------


## mis.faeze

البته شما هرچقدر هم اینجا بپرسی دوگانگی برات ایجاد میشه خودت برو نگاهشون کن ببین کدوم مناسبت هست همونو بخر

----------


## ThinkeR

> دوسته عزیز ب بقیه کارنداشته باشبشین ۱۲-۱۳ ساعت بخون میتونیوقتی حرفمو متوجه میشی ک اون یکی دوماه اخر همه میخان از صفر شروکننموفق باشی


من میخوام شروع کنم ونمیزارم واسه یکی دوماه آخر.به خاطرهمین انقدر استرس دارم که چطوری بخونم که بعددوروز دوباره نشینم برنامه بریزم.به بقیه هم کارندارم وهدفم ازایجاداین تاپیک کمک گرفتن از اوناست خودم میدونم که هرکسی میتونه یه روش متفاوت بهم معرفی کنه به خاطرهمینه که میخوام هرکی یه مشاورخوب سراغ داره بهم معرفی کنه.به هرحال ممنون ازراهنماییتون.انشاءا...موفق شید

----------


## ThinkeR

> البته شما هرچقدر هم اینجا بپرسی دوگانگی برات ایجاد میشه خودت برو نگاهشون کن ببین کدوم مناسبت هست همونو بخر


من همه ی اینارو دارم.میدونم تعدد منابع کارخوبی نیست اما این بلاییه که مشاورای کنکورآسان است به سرم آوردن.هروقت باهاشون تماس میگرفتم میگفتن که این منبعوهم باید داشته باشی.ومنم میگفتم مگه نمیگید دی وی دی هاتون کامله واحتیاجی به منبع آموزشی دیگه نیست خوب با داشتن یه کتاب تست کارمن بایدراه بیفته دیگه اونم میگفت که دی وی دی های ما همه چی تمومه ولی کنکور یه پروسه ایه که نمیشه واسش حد تعیین کرد.منم بازمانی که دارم نمیتونم همه اینارو بخونم ومیخوام بهتریناشوانتخاب کنم وبشینم بخونم یعنی حتی اگه 12ماهم فرصت داشت فکرنکنم کسی بتونه همه این منابعو بخونه. :Yahoo (117):

----------


## fatemeh.L



----------


## liliana6061

> من مشکلم اینه که توی خونواده کسی که بتونه ازلحاظ درسی کمکم کنه وناظربرکارم باشه نیست من بچه بزرگ خونوادم وفقط یه داداش 5ساله دارم.من نمیگم که اگه مشاوربگیرم دیگه بدون هیچ دغدغه ای میشینم سردرسام نه.من مشکلم اینه که یه ناظرمیخوام که اگه احساس کنم دارم راهواشتباه میرم منوبرگردونه.من ازراهنماییاتون ممنونم اماباورکنیداگه میتونستم خودم واسه خودم برنامه بریزم دیگه مشاورنمیگرفتم ورعایت جیب پدرمو میکردم .چون زمان زیادی هم تاکنکورنمونده ومنم امسال آخرین سالیه که کنکورمیدم وآخرین فرصتمه.ونمیتونم چشماموروواقعیت ببندم وبگم آره من حتما میتونم بهترین برنامه رو واسه خودم بریزم و...درحالیکه واقعیت اینه که من تاحالاهزاربارواسه خودم برنامه ریختم که آخریش2روزطول کشیدودوباره...


عزیزم شما باید روی خودت کار کنی کافیه یه نمونه برنامه بگیری و با توجه به زمانی که داری برای خودت تغییرش بدی ولی اینکه برنامه میریزی ولی ادامه نمیتونی بدی بحث انگیزه س و بهترین مشاور تهرانم بیاد برات برنامه بریزه تا خودت انگیزه نداشته باشی برای خوندن فایده ای نداره
 بهت پیشنهاد میکنم چندتا ازین کلیپای انگیزشی توپ ببینی اکر خواستی من برات میفرستم 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Cat

> ببخشید شما کدوم شهرید ؟ 
> من توی شیراز یه مشاور خوب و با وجدان میشناسم


 :Yahoo (4): شما ب من معرفی کن
با تشکر

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> برای زیست کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره؟باتوجه به6ماه زمان باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع جواب بدید.ممنون.فاگو     الگو     خیلی سبز     گاج نقره ای     آبی قلمچی     عبارت مهروماه     قیدلقمه مهروماه     تصویرمهروماه     دستگاههای بدن انسان لقمه مهروماه     ژنتیک لقمه مهروماه     ویروسها،باکتریها،قارچهاوآ  غازیان لقمه مهروماه     گیاهی لقمه مهروماه      جانوری لقمه مهروماه     جمعبندی مهروماه      گیاهی تخته سیاه      ژنتیک تخته سیاه        تانک تست تخته سیاه      لغت مهروماه.


سلام درسته زیست درس مهمیه ولی چند تا منبع اصلا اصلا خوب نیست ضمنا شما باید به سطح درسیتون تو زیست نگاه کنید که آیا نیاز به آموزش دارین یا نه حتی اگه هم نیاز به آموزش دارین به نظر بنده فاگو گزینه ی خوبی نیست چون خیلی حجیمه و برای این مدت زمان باقی مونده جالب نیست اگه هم آموزش خواستین به نظرم خیلی سبز گزینه ی معقولیه باید خودتون برید کتابفروشی ببینید منابع خودم اینه 
کتاب درسی .بعد تست آموزشی از آبی.بعد دوباره کتابو دقیق تر می خونم .چند روز بعد الگو بعد از این فقط و فقط و فقط کتاب درسی و بس 
حالا خوددانید درباره لقمه ها هم خودتون برید بازار هر کدوم رو واقعا نیاز داشتین بگیرین به نظرم زیست فقط کتاب درسی به تعداد بینهایت بار تکرار امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه 
موفق باشید

----------


## ThinkeR

> من شیمیو بت میگم کروما خوبهسوم و دوم مبتکران+موج آزمون پایهپیش خیلی سبز کافیه خاستی در کنارش موج آزمون بزنبا سوالای کانونریاضی اگ درصد بالا میخای و توضیح خوب خیلی سبز وگرنه آبی کانون بگیر فیزیک  گاج نقره ای پیش و پایهعمومیاهم تقریبا برا همه گاج نقره ای بگیر سره خودتو شلوغ نکن نکته مهم دگ ب منابع گیر ندهب سوالای کنکورم اهمیت زیادی بدهدرس هم زیاد بخونیا علی������


ممنون میشم ازبین منابعی که تاچنددقیقه دیگه میگم بگید کدوم بهتره.

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام درسته زیست درس مهمیه ولی چند تا منبع اصلا اصلا خوب نیست ضمنا شما باید به سطح درسیتون تو زیست نگاه کنید که آیا نیاز به آموزش دارین یا نه حتی اگه هم نیاز به آموزش دارین به نظر بنده فاگو گزینه ی خوبی نیست چون خیلی حجیمه و برای این مدت زمان باقی مونده جالب نیست اگه هم آموزش خواستین به نظرم خیلی سبز گزینه ی معقولیه باید خودتون برید کتابفروشی ببینید منابع خودم اینه کتاب درسی .بعد تست آموزشی از آبی.بعد دوباره کتابو دقیق تر می خونم .چند روز بعد الگو بعد از این فقط و فقط و فقط کتاب درسی و بس حالا خوددانید درباره لقمه ها هم خودتون برید بازار هر کدوم رو واقعا نیاز داشتین بگیرین به نظرم زیست فقط کتاب درسی به تعداد بینهایت بار تکرار امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه موفق باشید


من همه ی این کتابایی که اسم بردم رو پارسال خریدم وتوی کتابخونه خودم دارم.ونه فقط برای زیست بلکه برای همه ی درسا تعدد منابع دارم اینا نتیجه انتخاب غلطیه که اول کردم.اومدم رتبه1شم باکمک کنکورآسان است50هزارشدم.الان دارم چوبشو میخورم.حرف شمارم درموردفاگوقبول دارم چون همین هفته پیش شروع کردم به خوندن وفصل1زیست پیش روخوندم ازروی کتاب درسی وبعدش فاگوروخوندم وبه تسلط شدیدا خوبی رسیدم طوری که هرتستی رومیتونستم جواب بدم.ولی2روزطول کشیدتابتونم تمومش کنم.به خاطرحجمش نمیتونم اونوبه عنوان منبعم انتخاب کنم.به نظرتون خیلی سبزخیلی حاشیه نرفته؟آخه حس میکنم مطالب غیردرسی خیلی توش هست.

----------


## ThinkeR

> عزیزم شما باید روی خودت کار کنی کافیه یه نمونه برنامه بگیری و با توجه به زمانی که داری برای خودت تغییرش بدی ولی اینکه برنامه میریزی ولی ادامه نمیتونی بدی بحث انگیزه س و بهترین مشاور تهرانم بیاد برات برنامه بریزه تا خودت انگیزه نداشته باشی برای خوندن فایده ای نداره
>  بهت پیشنهاد میکنم چندتا ازین کلیپای انگیزشی توپ ببینی اکر خواستی من برات میفرستم 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


ممنونم ولی به خدامن انگیزه دارم وتنبلم نیستم ولی من برنامه میخوام.من نمیدونم کی تست بزنم چندتاتست بزنم زمان بگیرم یانگیرم ازچه منبعی تست بزنم کی مرور کنم ازبین درسهاچیزیو حذف کنم یامیرسم همه رو بخونم وزمین بخونم یانه میدونم زمین واسه پزشکی ضریب نداره ولی من پزشکی دانشگاه تهران میخوام وزمین توی رتبه ی کل تاثیرداره.

----------


## ThinkeR

برای شیمی کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره لطفاباتوجه به 6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید.شیمی:مبتکران___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___عبارت مهروماه___حفظیات لقمه مهروماه___مسائل لقمه مهروماه___تصاویرومفاهیم لقمه مهروماه___فیل مبتکران___اسیدوبازمهروماه

----------


## ThinkeR

برای ریاضی کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره باتوجه به 6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید ممنون.ریاضی:جامع مهروماه___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___فرمولها لقمه مهروماه___مثلثات سریع لقمه مهروماه___هندسه نشرالگو___

----------


## ThinkeR

برای فیزیک کدوم یک از منابع زیربهتره باتوجه به 6ماه زمان باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید.ممنون.فیزیک:نشرالگ  ___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلم چی___تکنیکهالقمه مهروماه___تصاویروآزمایشات ومفاهیم لقمه مهروماه

----------


## Lovelife

یه درسی هست تو دین و زندگی سه میگه بعضی چیزا مثل عمر هزار ساله طولانی انسان عقلی نیست ولی ممکنه اینم همونه یجورایی باید بهترین رو ارائه بدی و غیر ممکن ترینو ممکن کنی چون فکر نکنم کسی تا حالا تونسته باشه تو شیش ما پزشکی تهران برسه=)

----------


## ThinkeR

برای زبان وادبیات فارسی کدوم یک از منابع زیربهتره باتوجه به6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدیدممنون.زبان وادبیات فارسی:مبحثی نشرالگو___موضوعی گاج نقره ای___کلک معلم درس به درس آموزشی وتستی___کلک معلم جامع فقط تست___گاج سبز زبان فارسی___مبحثیهای لقمه مهروماه___ آبی قلمچی.

----------


## Lovelife

> برای فیزیک کدوم یک از منابع زیربهتره باتوجه به 6ماه زمان باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید.ممنون.فیزیک:نشرالگ  ___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلم چی___تکنیکهالقمه مهروماه___تصاویروآزمایشات ومفاهیم لقمه مهروماه


نقل قول میکنم از سی رشته ریاضی 95 مهران حسین زاده که فیزیک گاج نقره ای عالیه البته من خودم خیلی سبز چهار جلدی دارم راضیم

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> من همه ی این کتابایی که اسم بردم رو پارسال خریدم وتوی کتابخونه خودم دارم.ونه فقط برای زیست بلکه برای همه ی درسا تعدد منابع دارم اینا نتیجه انتخاب غلطیه که اول کردم.اومدم رتبه1شم باکمک کنکورآسان است50هزارشدم.الان دارم چوبشو میخورم.حرف شمارم درموردفاگوقبول دارم چون همین هفته پیش شروع کردم به خوندن وفصل1زیست پیش روخوندم ازروی کتاب درسی وبعدش فاگوروخوندم وبه تسلط شدیدا خوبی رسیدم طوری که هرتستی رومیتونستم جواب بدم.ولی2روزطول کشیدتابتونم تمومش کنم.به خاطرحجمش نمیتونم اونوبه عنوان منبعم انتخاب کنم.به نظرتون خیلی سبزخیلی حاشیه نرفته؟آخه حس میکنم مطالب غیردرسی خیلی توش هست.


حجم خیلی سبز برای آموزش معقوله باز خودتون بهتر میدونید دوست عزیز رک و راست بگم شما میگید پزشکی میخوام اوکی فرض کن پزشک شدی قراره درست و غلط رو از هم تشخیص بدی الان خودتون بهتر میدونید که خیلی سبز برای شما خوبه یا نه راستش رو بخواین برام سخته بگم چی خوبه چی بده خودتون بهتر میدونید...

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 0hadis0


برای زبان وادبیات فارسی کدوم یک از منابع زیربهتره باتوجه به6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدیدممنون.زبان وادبیات فارسی:مبحثی نشرالگو___موضوعی گاج نقره ای___کلک معلم درس به درس آموزشی وتستی___کلک معلم جامع فقط تست___گاج سبز زبان فارسی___مبحثیهای لقمه مهروماه___ آبی قلمچی.


مبحثی نشرالگو.با کتاب های هامون سبطی

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 0hadis0


برای فیزیک کدوم یک از منابع زیربهتره باتوجه به 6ماه زمان باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید.ممنون.فیزیک:نشرالگ  ___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلم چی___تکنیکهالقمه مهروماه___تصاویروآزمایشات ومفاهیم لقمه مهروماه


فیزیک های گاج (طوسی).واسه ریاضی خیلی سبز و مهرو ماه.واسه شیمی دوم مبتکران.سوم و پیش خیلی سبز.زیست واسه درسنامه فاگوزیست واسه تست نشرالگو.دینی فقط گاج جامع طوسی.عربی گاج سفید.زبان مبتکران.واسه ریدینگ و کلوز تست از متن نترسیم شبقره 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## Amirhassan5303

اگه تو ادبیات ضعف دارید کتابهای هامون سبطی خوب هستن در غیر این صورت مبحثی الگو یا موضوعی گاج

----------


## Amirhassan5303

دوست عزیز من کسی رو نصیحت نمیکنم اما احساس میکنم تو حاشیه هستین درباره ی مشاور اینقدر حساس نباشید فایل های صوتی آقای افشار برا عالی شدن کافیه فقط شروع کن همه چی خودش عالی میشه 
موفق باشید

----------


## Healer

> برای شیمی کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره لطفاباتوجه به 6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید.شیمی:مبتکران___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___عبارت مهروماه___حفظیات لقمه مهروماه___مسائل لقمه مهروماه___تصاویرومفاهیم لقمه مهروماه___فیل مبتکران___اسیدوبازمهروماه


فیل مبتکران
با آبی قلم چی

----------


## Healer

> برای ریاضی کدوم یک ازمنابع زیربهتره باتوجه به 6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدید ممنون.ریاضی:جامع مهروماه___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___فرمولها لقمه مهروماه___مثلثات سریع لقمه مهروماه___هندسه نشرالگو___


آبی قلم چی برای دور اول با مهروماه تستش

گاج خوبه ها اما مفصله میتونید جای اون دوتا باهم فقط گاج توسی بزنید که پایه نداره پایه رو از آبی بزنید

----------


## ThinkeR

> دوست عزیز من کسی رو نصیحت نمیکنم اما احساس میکنم تو حاشیه هستین درباره ی مشاور اینقدر حساس نباشید فایل های صوتی آقای افشار برا عالی شدن کافیه فقط شروع کن همه چی خودش عالی میشه 
> موفق باشید


فایلهاشونوشنیدم ولی توفایلها که بهم برنامه نمیدن.باورکنیدتوحاشیه نیستم فقط میخوام درست تصمیم بگیرم.مهرگفتم بامشاورگرفتن پیشرفت نمیکنم وهمه مثل کنکورآسان هستن ولی حالا نظرم عوض شده چون میبینم انگیزه دارم منابع دارم ولی چیزی که باعث میشه پس بکشم نداشتن برنامست که منوتوسردرگمی گم کرده.منظورم ازنداشتن برنامه اینه که خودم نمیتونم واسه خودم برنامه بریزم وحتمایه مشاورمیخوام.شماازاستادافش  ربرنامه گرفتین یابرنامه های ایشونودیدید؟

----------


## Healer

> برای زبان وادبیات فارسی کدوم یک از منابع زیربهتره باتوجه به6ماه فرصت باقیمانده وکیفیت منبع نظربدیدممنون.زبان وادبیات فارسی:مبحثی نشرالگو___موضوعی گاج نقره ای___کلک معلم درس به درس آموزشی وتستی___کلک معلم جامع فقط تست___گاج سبز زبان فارسی___مبحثیهای لقمه مهروماه___ آبی قلمچی.


گاج توسی یا کل مبحثی ها
فرقی نداره کدومش

----------


## ThinkeR

> دوست عزیز من کسی رو نصیحت نمیکنم اما احساس میکنم تو حاشیه هستین درباره ی مشاور اینقدر حساس نباشید فایل های صوتی آقای افشار برا عالی شدن کافیه فقط شروع کن همه چی خودش عالی میشه 
> موفق باشید


فایلهاشونوشنیدم ولی توفایلها که بهم برنامه نمیدن.باورکنیدتوحاشیه نیستم فقط میخوام درست تصمیم بگیرم.مهرگفتم بامشاورگرفتن پیشرفت نمیکنم وهمه مثل کنکورآسان هستن ولی حالا نظرم عوض شده چون میبینم انگیزه دارم منابع دارم ولی چیزی که باعث میشه پس بکشم نداشتن برنامست که منوتوسردرگمی گم کرده.منظورم ازنداشتن برنامه اینه که خودم نمیتونم واسه خودم برنامه بریزم وحتمایه مشاورمیخوام.شماازاستادافش  ربرنامه گرفتین یابرنامه های ایشونودیدید؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> آبی قلم چی برای دور اول با مهروماه تستشگاج خوبه ها اما مفصله میتونید جای اون دوتا باهم فقط گاج توسی بزنید که پایه نداره پایه رو از آبی بزنید


چطورمیگیدگاج نقره ای پایه نداره من مال هرسه سالودارم.

----------


## ThinkeR

برای دینی کدوم بهتره.دینی:گاج نقره ای___خیلی سبز___آبی قلمچی___آیات وروایات مهروماه.

----------


## Healer

> چطورمیگیدگاج نقره ای پایه نداره من مال هرسه سالودارم.


من منظورم پیش بود 
آخه وقتی میگن گاج توسی یا جامع ریاضی اصولا مال پیش مد نظره
پایه رو ندیم اما پیشش عالیه فقط طولانیه

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> فایلهاشونوشنیدم ولی توفایلها که بهم برنامه نمیدن.باورکنیدتوحاشیه نیستم فقط میخوام درست تصمیم بگیرم.مهرگفتم بامشاورگرفتن پیشرفت نمیکنم وهمه مثل کنکورآسان هستن ولی حالا نظرم عوض شده چون میبینم انگیزه دارم منابع دارم ولی چیزی که باعث میشه پس بکشم نداشتن برنامست که منوتوسردرگمی گم کرده.منظورم ازنداشتن برنامه اینه که خودم نمیتونم واسه خودم برنامه بریزم وحتمایه مشاورمیخوام.شماازاستادافش  ربرنامه گرفتین یابرنامه های ایشونودیدید؟


از کسی برنامه نمیگیرم امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## ThinkeR

برای عربی کدوم بهتره.عربی:مبتکران___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___درک مطلب به همین سادگی گاج___ترجمه وتعریب مهروماه___عربی همراه لقمه مهروماه___واژگان لقمه مهروماه.

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> برای عربی کدوم بهتره.عربی:مبتکران___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___درک مطلب به همین سادگی گاج___ترجمه وتعریب مهروماه___عربی همراه لقمه مهروماه___واژگان لقمه مهروماه.


آموزش مبتکران و بعد گاج همین

----------


## ThinkeR

برای زبان کدوم بهتره.زبان:مبتکران___گاج نقره ای___آبی قلمچی___درک مطلب شبقره___درک مطلب زردقلمچی___درک مطلب لقمه مهروماه___واژگان تکمیلی(خارج از کتاب)لقمه مهروماه___واژگان سطربه سطرلقمه مهروماه___1201واژه لقمه مهروماه___فیل مبتکرا.

----------


## ThinkeR

> از کسی برنامه نمیگیرم امیدوارم موفق باشید


همچنین.✌

----------


## ThinkeR

> آموزش مبتکران و بعد گاج همین


ممنون.نظرخودمم همینه.

----------


## ThinkeR

> آموزش مبتکران و بعد گاج همین


ممنون.نظرخودمم همینه.👌

----------


## ThinkeR

اکثریتتون بامشاورگرفتن مخالفین.پس خودتون فعلا یه کمکهایی بهم بکنید.به نظرتون همه درس هارومیرسم بخونم یایه سری مباحثوحذف کنم؟اگه میگیدحذف کن خوب چه چیزایی رو حذف کنم؟درضمن میشه باکنارگذاشتن زمین دانشگاه تهران قبول شد؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> یه درسی هست تو دین و زندگی سه میگه بعضی چیزا مثل عمر هزار ساله طولانی انسان عقلی نیست ولی ممکنه اینم همونه یجورایی باید بهترین رو ارائه بدی و غیر ممکن ترینو ممکن کنی چون فکر نکنم کسی تا حالا تونسته باشه تو شیش ما پزشکی تهران برسه=)


من خودم مثال میشم.اگه تاحالا کسی تو6ماه به موفقیت نرسیده که مطمئنم رسیده ولی من میرسم وامیدی میشم واسه بقیه اگه پستای قبلی روخونده باشیدمیبینیدکه خانم فاطمه توی3ماه تونسته به این موفقیت برسه. :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ThinkeR

> اکثریتتون بامشاورگرفتن مخالفین.پس خودتون فعلا یه کمکهایی بهم بکنید.به نظرتون همه درس هارومیرسم بخونم یایه سری مباحثوحذف کنم؟اگه میگیدحذف کن خوب چه چیزایی رو حذف کنم؟درضمن میشه باکنارگذاشتن زمین دانشگاه تهران قبول شد؟


 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ThinkeR

خوب باشه معلومه که همه درحال استراحتن شاید دارین درس میخونین.به هرحال خدابه همراهتون ولی فرداجوابموبدید منم میخوام تصمیم بگیرم وبعدش...پیش به سوی دانشگاه تهران :Yahoo (99): شبتون خوش.

----------


## Navid70

> اکثریتتون بامشاورگرفتن مخالفین.پس خودتون فعلا یه کمکهایی بهم بکنید.به نظرتون همه درس هارومیرسم بخونم یایه سری مباحثوحذف کنم؟اگه میگیدحذف کن خوب چه چیزایی رو حذف کنم؟درضمن میشه باکنارگذاشتن زمین دانشگاه تهران قبول شد؟


خیر همه درسا رو نمیرسید بخونید.
بازم خیر با درصدای الان حق حذف ندارید

----------


## ThinkeR

> خیر همه درسا رو نمیرسید بخونید.بازم خیر با درصدای الان حق حذف ندارید


منظورتون چیه یعنی نمیتونم همه رو بخونم.ولی بایدهمه روبخونم وچیزیوحذف نکنم. :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Navid70

> منظورتون چیه یعنی نمیتونم همه رو بخونم.ولی بایدهمه روبخونم وچیزیوحذف نکنم.


بستگی به خودتون داره.شما امتحانی 1 هفته بخونید ببینید چقدر تونستید بعد نوبت به این مراحلم میرسه.
شما فکر کنم درصدای دانشگاه تهرانم ندیدید :Yahoo (4):  حدودا 75-80 میخواد حق حذف که هیچی باید چنتا چیزم خودتون اضافه کنید

----------


## atena__

دوستان دارن خیلی امید میدن(همیشه همینجوریه :Yahoo (111): )


 اگه بزشکی تهران قبول شدن اینقد راحت بود که این خرخونا از بایه شروع نمیکردن  :Yahoo (77): 5 6 ماه قبل کنکور میخوندن میرفتن دانشگاه تهران :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ali__S

> دوستان دارن خیلی امید میدن(همیشه همینجوریه)
> 
> 
>  اگه بزشکی تهران قبول شدن اینقد راحت بود که این خرخونا از بایه شروع نمیکردن 5 6 ماه قبل کنکور میخوندن میرفتن دانشگاه تهران


 سلام....شایدم به همین راحتی باشه ولی تا زمانی که طرز تفکر همه مثل شما باشه کسی حتی به خودش جرات تلاش کردن هم نمیده و کسی هم که تلاش نکنه قطعن موفق نمیشه....محدودیت ذهنی خودتون رو به دیگران تحمیل نکنید لطفا

----------


## Lovelife

> سلام....شایدم به همین راحتی باشه ولی تا زمانی که طرز تفکر همه مثل شما باشه کسی حتی به خودش جرات تلاش کردن هم نمیده و کسی هم که تلاش نکنه قطعن موفق نمیشه....محدودیت ذهنی خودتون رو به دیگران تحمیل نکنید لطفا


قرار نیست همه یک نظر باشن که=(
همه میدونن که فشار کنکور زیاده و طنش زیادی داره تو این تاپیک ده صفحه همه یجوری امید دادن
فرض کنیم بخوایم در سطح کوجیک تر بررسی کنیم اگه بخواهیم شب امتحان نهایی فیزیک بدون هیچدانسته ای از قبل شروع کنیم به خوندن هیچکس نمیتونه بگه عمرا که بالا 19 بشی ولی اصلا کار سختیه و بالاخره باید وسطاش استراحت هم بکنی و هزارتا عامل توش دخیله شاید خسته بشی....
همین کتاب فیزیکو فرض کن شروع میکنی به خوندن طبیعتا کتابی که برنامه ریزی شده تو نه ماه تموم بشه رو نمیشه یکی دو ماهه خوب یاد گرفت.
ایشون بنظرم باید یکم خودشو بسنجه که یک ماه بعد اگه دید هنوز از کتابا 5 درصد هم جلو نرفته خودشو نبازه و کلا ناامید بشه
در ضمن من نمیدونم چه عجله ایه امسال خب خیلی فشرده است به نظرم برنامه ریزی دو ساله بهتر هست .

----------


## Ali__S

> قرار نیست همه یک نظر باشن که=(
> همه میدونن که فشار کنکور زیاده و طنش زیادی داره تو این تاپیک ده صفحه همه یجوری امید دادن
> فرض کنیم بخوایم در سطح کوجیک تر بررسی کنیم اگه بخواهیم شب امتحان نهایی فیزیک بدون هیچدانسته ای از قبل شروع کنیم به خوندن هیچکس نمیتونه بگه عمرا که بالا 19 بشی ولی اصلا کار سختیه و بالاخره باید وسطاش استراحت هم بکنی و هزارتا عامل توش دخیله شاید خسته بشی....
> همین کتاب فیزیکو فرض کن شروع میکنی به خوندن طبیعتا کتابی که برنامه ریزی شده تو نه ماه تموم بشه رو نمیشه یکی دو ماهه خوب یاد گرفت.
> ایشون بنظرم باید یکم خودشو بسنجه که یک ماه بعد اگه دید هنوز از کتابا 5 درصد هم جلو نرفته خودشو نبازه و کلا ناامید بشه
> در ضمن من نمیدونم چه عجله ایه امسال خب خیلی فشرده است به نظرم برنامه ریزی دو ساله بهتر هست .


 از کجای صحبت من برداشت میشه که همه باید هم نظر باشن؟ایشون گفتن نمیشه منم گفتم حالا که واسه شما غیرممکنه و دلیلی نداره واسه فرد دیگه ای هم این طرز تفکر صادق باشه....مثالتون رو هم من درک نمیکنم یه فیزیک9 ماه زمان میخواد!!!؟ خود من سال سوم بیمار بودم و تو طول سال شاید جمعا 6ماه هم مدرسه نبودم و وقتی هم که بودم اصلا حال خوبی نداشتم و فقط واسه این میرفتم که کلا غایب نباشم و به جز قسمتایی از زبان فارسی از درسای دبیرا حتی جزوه درست و حسابی نداشتم و کل درسا رو واسه امتحانات نهایی داخل یکی دو روزی که بین امتحانات هست از رو جزوه بچه ها و... با فشار زیاد خوندم همین درس فیزیکی که شما میگی رو من تو طول سال شاید فقط فرمولا رو دیده بودم و تمرینی به اون صورت حل نکرده بودم من اگه نا امید شده بودم و تلاش نمیکردم نمرم بین 0تا2 3 بیشتر نبود ولی تو همون یکی دو روز مهلت فیزیک خودم رو به 16.5 رسوندم درسته نمره خوبی نیست ولی چون خودم رو از سطح تقریبا صفر رسونده بودم کاملا راضی کننده بود...درسته کنکور مثل امتحان نهایی نیست ولی درسی رو که میشه تو یکی دو روز واسه نهایی خوندش تو 6 ماه نمیشه واسه کنکور خوند؟...آخرش گفتین نمیدونم چ عجله ایه باید خدمتتون عرض کنم مردم عمرشونو از سر راه که نیوردن وقتی این پتانسیل و انگیزه رو داره که بکوب بخونه و سال بعد داشنگاه باشه چرا باید 1سال از عمرشو بازم تلف کنه و درجا بزنه؟؟؟   آدم قادر به انجام هر کاری هست اگه خودش و درستی راه و هدفش رو باور داشته باشه و متاسفانه مشکل بیش از نیمی از کنکوریا که واسه رتبه های تک و دو رقمی شروع میکنن و بعد میشن سیاهی لشکر کنکور تو همین باور ضعیفشون هست____استارتر عزیز شما با جون و دل واسه چیزی که خواسته قلبیت هست مایه بذار مطمعن باش نشد نداره>>>بیرون ز تو نیست آنچه در علم هست/ از خود بطلب هر آنچه خواهی که تویی<<<خودت مشخص میکنی سال بعد بازم یه پشت کنکوری بیچاره باشی یا با افتخار یک دانشجوی پزشکی...

----------


## rezahaddad1373

سلام دوست عزيز...
قبولی در رشته پزشکی يه روز یه آقایی یه سطل ماست دستش بود رفته کنار دریا دیدن که داره یه قاشق چایخوری ماست بر می داره و با آب دریا مخلوط میکنه ازش پرسیدن داری چکار میکنی گفت دارم دوغ درست میکنم گفتن مگه میشه با یه سطل ماست کوچک دوغ درستی کنی گفت نمیدونم ولی اگه بشه چی میشه حکایت این آقا حکایت الان ماست با حجم زیاد با اون همه داوطلب زیاد با این مقدار وقت کم به نظر من امکان نداره خیلی سخته خیلی وقت خودت رو الکی هدر نده...به هر حال برات آرزوی موفقيت میکنم.


Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## mis.faeze

> سلام دوست عزيز...
> قبولی در رشته پزشکی يه روز یه آقایی یه سطل ماست دستش بود رفته کنار دریا دیدن که داره یه قاشق چایخوری ماست بر می داره و با آب دریا مخلوط میکنه ازش پرسیدن داری چکار میکنی گفت دارم دوغ درست میکنم گفتن مگه میشه با یه سطل ماست کوچک دوغ درستی کنی گفت نمیدونم ولی اگه بشه چی میشه حکایت این آقا حکایت الان ماست با حجم زیاد با اون همه داوطلب زیاد با این مقدار وقت کم به نظر من امکان نداره خیلی سخته خیلی وقت خودت رو الکی هدر نده...به هر حال برات آرزوی موفقيت میکنم.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


واقعا هدفت چیه از این حرفا؟؟؟؟اگه خوندی خب عالیه بشین بخون و ادامه بده و بابقیه رقابت کن الان فکرکردی یه نفر رو ناامید کردی خیلی هنر کردی و نفر اول کنکور میشی؟؟؟بابا بس کنید بخدا بااین کارا ب جایی نمیرسید 😐

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> سلام دوست عزيز...
> قبولی در رشته پزشکی يه روز یه آقایی یه سطل ماست دستش بود رفته کنار دریا دیدن که داره یه قاشق چایخوری ماست بر می داره و با آب دریا مخلوط میکنه ازش پرسیدن داری چکار میکنی گفت دارم دوغ درست میکنم گفتن مگه میشه با یه سطل ماست کوچک دوغ درستی کنی گفت نمیدونم ولی اگه بشه چی میشه حکایت این آقا حکایت الان ماست با حجم زیاد با اون همه داوطلب زیاد با این مقدار وقت کم به نظر من امکان نداره خیلی سخته خیلی وقت خودت رو الکی هدر نده...به هر حال برات آرزوی موفقيت میکنم.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


ماستشو زیاد کنی حله:troll (4):

----------


## rezahaddad1373

> واقعا هدفت چیه از این حرفا؟؟؟؟اگه خوندی خب عالیه بشین بخون و ادامه بده و بابقیه رقابت کن الان فکرکردی یه نفر رو ناامید کردی خیلی هنر کردی و نفر اول کنکور میشی؟؟؟بابا بس کنید بخدا بااین کارا ب جایی نمیرسید 😐


توی این مدت کم با این حجم زیاد درسها با اون همه داوطلب با پایه ضعیف آبجی گلمون میشه به نظر شما؟

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> توی این مدت کم با این حجم زیاد درسها با اون همه داوطلب با پایه ضعیف آبجی گلمون میشه به نظر شما؟
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


:troll (7):داوطلبا خو همشون سیاهی لشکرن. 6ماه خورده ای وقت! ما تو یه روز یه کتابو برای امتحان پایان ترم تموم میکردیم بعدهم ادم باید تلاششو بکنو اگه نشدم به جهنم.فقط حیف که خودم بلد نیستم عمل کنم:troll (5):

----------


## mis.faeze

> توی این مدت کم با این حجم زیاد درسها با اون همه داوطلب با پایه ضعیف آبجی گلمون میشه به نظر شما؟
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


اره چرا نشه؟؟بایه برنامه ریزی درست میشه به همه مبحث ها رسید و مرور کرد و یه عالمه تست هم زد
یه چیز دیگه اینکه بیشتر کنکور مخصوصا تجربی سیاهی لشکرن نباید تعدادشون باعث بشه ماکنار بکشیم اگه قرار باشه از الان از یه کنکور دست بکشیم بعدا هم زندگی موفقی نخواهیم داشت الان باید بجنگیم باکنکور باید حقمون رو ازش بگیریم درسته قرار بوده از مهر شروع کنه با روزی 5ساعت خب چ اشکالی داره از الان شروع میکنه باروزی 10ساعت بلکه بیشتر کم کم جبران میشه 
وقتی کسی خودش رو باور داشته باشه هر چیزی ممکن میشه ما همون دانش اموزایی هستیم ک تا پارسال کل کتابمون رو توی یک روز میخوندیم خب الان کلش رو توی یک روز میخونیم بعدشم تست هاشو میزنیم
ببینین ماهمون ادمیم فقط چون استرس اینکه فردا قراره امتحان این کتاب رو بدیم رو نداریم باعث شده تنبلی کنیم و نخونیم

----------


## mis.faeze

> :troll (7):داوطلبا خو همشون سیاهی لشکرن. 6ماه خورده ای وقت! ما تو یه روز یه کتابو برای امتحان پایان ترم تموم میکردیم بعدهم ادم باید تلاششو بکنو اگه نشدم به جهنم.فقط حیف که خودم بلد نیستم عمل کنم:troll (5):


شماهم بلدی فقط در موقعیتی ک زمان امتحانات بودی نیستی دیگه،یعنی اون موقع همش توی ذهنتون این بود ک قراره فردا اینو امتحان بدم همشم میگفتین باید امروز تموم شه برای همینم تموم میشد و همشم کامل بلد بودین

----------


## Cat

> :troll (7):داوطلبا خو همشون سیاهی لشکرن. 6ماه خورده ای وقت! ما تو یه روز یه کتابو برای امتحان پایان ترم تموم میکردیم بعدهم ادم باید تلاششو بکنو اگه نشدم به جهنم.فقط حیف که خودم بلد نیستم عمل کنم:troll (5):


😂 :Yahoo (4): دقیقا منم همینارو میگم ولی عمل نمیکنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezahaddad1373

> اره چرا نشه؟؟بایه برنامه ریزی درست میشه به همه مبحث ها رسید و مرور کرد و یه عالمه تست هم زد
> یه چیز دیگه اینکه بیشتر کنکور مخصوصا تجربی سیاهی لشکرن نباید تعدادشون باعث بشه ماکنار بکشیم اگه قرار باشه از الان از یه کنکور دست بکشیم بعدا هم زندگی موفقی نخواهیم داشت الان باید بجنگیم باکنکور باید حقمون رو ازش بگیریم درسته قرار بوده از مهر شروع کنه با روزی 5ساعت خب چ اشکالی داره از الان شروع میکنه باروزی 10ساعت بلکه بیشتر کم کم جبران میشه 
> وقتی کسی خودش رو باور داشته باشه هر چیزی ممکن میشه ما همون دانش اموزایی هستیم ک تا پارسال کل کتابمون رو توی یک روز میخوندیم خب الان کلش رو توی یک روز میخونیم بعدشم تست هاشو میزنیم
> ببینین ماهمون ادمیم فقط چون استرس اینکه فردا قراره امتحان این کتاب رو بدیم رو نداریم باعث شده تنبلی کنیم و نخونیم


مشکل شما اینه اعتماد به نفس کاذب داری دوست عزیزم اگه دوست عزیزم شما الان روزی ده ساعت شروع به مطالعه کنی مطمئنم که فرودين ماه زده میشی از درس خوندن این که شما فکر میکنی کنکور موفق بشی توی زندگی هم موفقي سخت در اشتباهي

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## mis.faeze

> مشکل شما اینه اعتماد به نفس کاذب داری دوست عزیزم اگه دوست عزیزم شما الان روزی ده ساعت شروع به مطالعه کنی مطمئنم که فرودين ماه زده میشی از درس خوندن این که شما فکر میکنی کنکور موفق بشی توی زندگی هم موفقي سخت در اشتباهي
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


ما میمونیم و حقمون رو میگیریم شش ماه سختی کشیدن می ارزه ب تموم عمر لذت بردن
بله اگه من الان بمونم و تحمل کنم هرسختی رو اینده ام رو ساخته ام بانتیجه ی کنکورم اینکه من یه پرستار بشم یا پزشک اینده ام خیلی متفاوت میشه 
اگه من الان نتونم ی سختی کنکور رو تحمل کنم دیگه سختی های بعدی زندگیمو ک کلا نمی تونم
هرکسی یه نظر و نگاهی داره ب زندگی ادما فرق میکنن
شاید خود شما وقتی یه ذره سختی میکشی بیخیال هدفت میشی ولی بعضی ها هم شاید اینطوری نباشن و ادامه بدن

----------


## rezahaddad1373

> ما میمونیم و حقمون رو میگیریم شش ماه سختی کشیدن می ارزه ب تموم عمر لذت بردن
> بله اگه من الان بمونم و تحمل کنم هرسختی رو اینده ام رو ساخته ام بانتیجه ی کنکورم اینکه من یه پرستار بشم یا پزشک اینده ام خیلی متفاوت میشه 
> اگه من الان نتونم ی سختی کنکور رو تحمل کنم دیگه سختی های بعدی زندگیمو ک کلا نمی تونم
> هرکسی یه نظر و نگاهی داره ب زندگی ادما فرق میکنن
> شاید خود شما وقتی یه ذره سختی میکشی بیخیال هدفت میشی ولی بعضی ها هم شاید اینطوری نباشن و ادامه بدن


موفق باشی دوست عزیزم...فقط خواستم اشتباهي که من کردم شما مرتکب نشی همين. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## mis.faeze

> موفق باشی دوست عزیزم...فقط خواستم اشتباهي که من کردم شما مرتکب نشی همين. 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


میشه درموردش توضیح بدین؟

----------


## rezahaddad1373

منم یه روز مثل شما بودم عشق قبولي در رشته پزشکی ولی خب نشد نه که تلاش نکردم نه بعد شدم افسرده یه آدم افسرده که هيچ انگیزه ای برای زندگی کردن نداشت چون به اون خواستش که مهمترین هدف تو زندگیش بود نرسيد...شما به نظر من یه کار انجام بده ضرر نداره آبجی گلم شما یه هفته برنامه ریزی کن ببین ده ساعت یا دوازده ساعت میتونی مطالعه مفید داشته باشی یا نه؟ دوم اینکه هدفت فقط قبولی در کنکور تجربي باشه که اگه فردا نتونستي پزشکی قبول شی نامید نشی سوم اینکه شما در حین مطالعه به بعدش فکر نکن اگه تصميمت رو گرفتی خواهش میکنم دیگه نیا اینجا دوباره پست بزار ابا میتونم یا نه 

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## mis.faeze

> منم یه روز مثل شما بودم عشق قبولي در رشته پزشکی ولی خب نشد نه که تلاش نکردم نه بعد شدم افسرده یه آدم افسرده که هيچ انگیزه ای برای زندگی کردن نداشت چون به اون خواستش که مهمترین هدف تو زندگیش بود نرسيد...شما به نظر من یه کار انجام بده ضرر نداره آبجی گلم شما یه هفته برنامه ریزی کن ببین ده ساعت یا دوازده ساعت میتونی مطالعه مفید داشته باشی یا نه؟ دوم اینکه هدفت فقط قبولی در کنکور تجربي باشه که اگه فردا نتونستي پزشکی قبول شی نامید نشی سوم اینکه شما در حین مطالعه به بعدش فکر نکن اگه تصميمت رو گرفتی خواهش میکنم دیگه نیا اینجا دوباره پست بزار ابا میتونم یا نه 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


این پست اصلا مال من نبود فقط میخوندم نظرات رو ولی دیدم دو باره( یه بار شما یه بار هم یه نفر دیگه) موج منفی دادین و نظرمو دادم همین
من از مهرشروع کردم ن ب طور منظم ولی از 10آذر شروع کردم ب طور منطم روزی 14حداکثر و حداقلش هم 10ساعت تاالان خوب بوده و ب نظرم هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست
ب نظرم این چندماه از مهمترین زمان هست ک خیلی از بچه ها کم میارن یا زده میشن بنابراین زمان مناسبیه برای کسایی ک دیر شروع کردن و تا خودشون رو برسونن ب بقیه و شدنیه
انسان ک نمیشه هدف نداشته باشه
ولی اینکه تلاش کنی و نشه دیگه خواست و حکمت خدا بوده مثلا یکی از  دوستای من عشق پزشکی بود و یکسال هم نشست توی قلم چی رتبه اش 500بود ولی کنکور نتونست پزشکی قبول شه اون دیگه واقعا خواسته خدا بوده

----------


## rezahaddad1373

> این پست اصلا مال من نبود فقط میخوندم نظرات رو ولی دیدم دو باره( یه بار شما یه بار هم یه نفر دیگه) موج منفی دادین و نظرمو دادم همین
> من از مهرشروع کردم ن ب طور منظم ولی از 10آذر شروع کردم ب طور منطم روزی 14حداکثر و حداقلش هم 10ساعت تاالان خوب بوده و ب نظرم هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست
> ب نظرم این چندماه از مهمترین زمان هستن ک خیلی از بچه ها کم میارن یا زده میشن بنابراین زمان مناسبیه برای کسایی ک دیر شروع کردن و تا خودشون رو برسونن ب بقیه و شدنیه
> انسان ک نگیشه هدف نداشته باشه
> ولی اینکه تلاش کنی و نشه دیگه خواست و حکمت خدا بوده مثلا یکی از  دوستای من عشق پزشکی بود و یکسال هم نشست توی قلم جی رتبه اش 500بود ولی کنکور نتونست پزشکی قبول شه اون دیگه واقعا خواسته خدا بوده


دوست عزیزم موفق باشي...

Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## mis.faeze

> دوست عزیزم موفق باشي...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


ممنون همچنین شما

----------


## ThinkeR

> بستگی به خودتون داره.شما امتحانی 1 هفته بخونید ببینید چقدر تونستید بعد نوبت به این مراحلم میرسه.
> شما فکر کنم درصدای دانشگاه تهرانم ندیدید حدودا 75-80 میخواد حق حذف که هیچی باید چنتا چیزم خودتون اضافه کنید


درصداشونودیدم.رتبه15و16منطق  2ازکرمانشاه بودن وهردوشون زمینوصفرزدن والان دانشگاه تهران میخونن.تازه یکی که کارنامشوتوسایت کانون دیدم ورتبه برتر بودزمینومنفی زده بودوحالاپزشکی تهران میخونه.من منظورم ازحذف درس درسی مثل زمین ومبحث های سنگین ریاضی وفیزیک بود.اگه کارنامه های قبولی های سالهای قبل روببینید متوجه میشیدکه حتی بازمین صفروریاضی وفیزیک50درصدوحتی زیر50درصدهم پزشکی تهران آوردن.البته درصددرسهای دیگشون بالابوده.

----------


## Dr.AmirHosein

> منم یه روز مثل شما بودم عشق قبولي در رشته پزشکی ولی خب نشد نه که تلاش نکردم نه بعد شدم افسرده یه آدم افسرده که هيچ انگیزه ای برای زندگی کردن نداشت چون به اون خواستش که مهمترین هدف تو زندگیش بود نرسيد...شما به نظر من یه کار انجام بده ضرر نداره آبجی گلم شما یه هفته برنامه ریزی کن ببین ده ساعت یا دوازده ساعت میتونی مطالعه مفید داشته باشی یا نه؟ دوم اینکه هدفت فقط قبولی در کنکور تجربي باشه که اگه فردا نتونستي پزشکی قبول شی نامید نشی سوم اینکه شما در حین مطالعه به بعدش فکر نکن اگه تصميمت رو گرفتی خواهش میکنم دیگه نیا اینجا دوباره پست بزار ابا میتونم یا نه 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


ولی اگه شروع کنی به خوندن موفق میشی..باقیشوبسپربه خدا..کارنامه های قلمچی و نگاه کن ..ترازیکی 4500 بود ولی پزشکی تبریز اونم روزانه قبول شد..فقط خودباوری و تلاش لازمه..موفق باشی..

----------


## وحید ی

> درصداشونودیدم.رتبه15و16منطق  2ازکرمانشاه بودن وهردوشون زمینوصفرزدن والان دانشگاه تهران میخونن.تازه یکی که کارنامشوتوسایت کانون دیدم ورتبه برتر بودزمینومنفی زده بودوحالاپزشکی تهران میخونه.من منظورم ازحذف درس درسی مثل زمین ومبحث های سنگین ریاضی وفیزیک بود.اگه کارنامه های قبولی های سالهای قبل روببینید متوجه میشیدکه حتی بازمین صفروریاضی وفیزیک50درصدوحتی زیر50درصدهم پزشکی تهران آوردن.البته درصددرسهای دیگشون بالابوده.


سلام درسته که خیلیا با درصد 50 ریاضی و یا حتی فیزیک و جالبتر حتی زیست... پزشکی قبول میشن در این شکی نیست ...اما باید به این نکته دقت کنید که این درصد 50 حاصل خوندن تمامی مطالبه نه حذف مطالب به عنوان مثال توی ریاضی شاید یکی از مباحثی که اغلب تمایل به حذف دارن انتگرال هست درصورتی که تستای انتگرال از جمله تست های روتین و قابل حل کنکور تجربی هست و بر عکس همه بچه ها احتمال رو میخونن به این امید که 3 تا تست احتمال رو که اسونه بزنن و طراح از این مسله اگاه هست ...تست های احتمال رو سخت میده و تست های انتگرال رو اسون...به همین راحتی باعث میشه شما درصد ریاضیتون به زیر 30 برسه...منطقی اینکه تا جایی که امکان داره اون درس رو بخونید و مطلبی رو حذف نکنید که سر جلسه دچار مشکل میشید...

----------


## ThinkeR

> دوستان دارن خیلی امید میدن(همیشه همینجوریه)
> 
> 
>  اگه بزشکی تهران قبول شدن اینقد راحت بود که این خرخونا از بایه شروع نمیکردن 5 6 ماه قبل کنکور میخوندن میرفتن دانشگاه تهران


پزشکی تهران قبول شدن تلاش میخوادبابرنامه ریزی اصولی.ببخشیدمن درحدنصیحت کردن نیستم ولی خوب کسایی باطرزتفکرشمااصلابه مرحله ی تلاش نمیرسن چون توی باورشون یه چیزی غیرازموفقیت ورسیدن به هدف گنجوندن.اگه قرارباشه تنهاکسایی که ازپایه شروع میکنن به خوندن پزشکی قبول شن که قبولی های پزشکی بایدفقط تیزهوشانیهاونمونه دولتیاباشن ولی اینطورنیست.فقط باتلاش هم نمیشه به موفقیت رسید بایدبرنامه ریزی واضح واصولی داشت تابشه بهش اعتمادکردوبعدباتلاش واعتمادبه برنامه وعمل بهش به موفقیت رسید :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mis.faeze

> پزشکی تهران قبول شدن تلاش میخوادبابرنامه ریزی اصولی.ببخشیدمن درحدنصیحت کردن نیستم ولی خوب کسایی باطرزتفکرشمااصلابه مرحله ی تلاش نمیرسن چون توی باورشون یه چیزی غیرازموفقیت ورسیدن به هدف گنجوندن.اگه قرارباشه تنهاکسایی که ازپایه شروع میکنن به خوندن پزشکی قبول شن که قبولی های پزشکی بایدفقط تیزهوشانیهاونمونه دولتیاباشن ولی اینطورنیست.فقط باتلاش هم نمیشه به موفقیت رسید بایدبرنامه ریزی واضح واصولی داشت تابشه بهش اعتمادکردوبعدباتلاش واعتمادبه برنامه وعمل بهش به موفقیت رسید


خصوصی رو چک کن لطفا😊

----------


## ThinkeR

> قرار نیست همه یک نظر باشن که=(همه میدونن که فشار کنکور زیاده و طنش زیادی داره تو این تاپیک ده صفحه همه یجوری امید دادنفرض کنیم بخوایم در سطح کوجیک تر بررسی کنیم اگه بخواهیم شب امتحان نهایی فیزیک بدون هیچدانسته ای از قبل شروع کنیم به خوندن هیچکس نمیتونه بگه عمرا که بالا 19 بشی ولی اصلا کار سختیه و بالاخره باید وسطاش استراحت هم بکنی و هزارتا عامل توش دخیله شاید خسته بشی....همین کتاب فیزیکو فرض کن شروع میکنی به خوندن طبیعتا کتابی که برنامه ریزی شده تو نه ماه تموم بشه رو نمیشه یکی دو ماهه خوب یاد گرفت.ایشون بنظرم باید یکم خودشو بسنجه که یک ماه بعد اگه دید هنوز از کتابا 5 درصد هم جلو نرفته خودشو نبازه و کلا ناامید بشهدر ضمن من نمیدونم چه عجله ایه امسال خب خیلی فشرده است به نظرم برنامه ریزی دو ساله بهتر هست .


بله که بهتره.ولی من دیگه زمانی ندارم وقبلاهم گفتم که امسال آخرین فرصتمه.مطمئن باشیداگه من با6ماه تلاش واقعی به هدفم نرسم با10ماه زمان وحتی با12ماه یا2سال هم نمیتونم برسم.به نظرتون کسی که 2سال تاکنکور فرصت داشته باشه بیشترازروزی8_10ساعت میخونه؟معلومه که نه.تازه کیفیت اون10ساعتم خیلی جالب نیست چون همش به خودت تلقین میکنی که بازم زمان واسه جبران خیلی زیاده.ولی کسی که6ماه بادل وجون بخونه وبه زمان وتاریخ اهمیت نده وایمان داشته باشه که موفق میشه مطمئن باش کیفیت این6ماه ازاون دوسال بیشتره.منم پارسال مثل شمافکرمیکردم ومحدودیت زمان منومیترسوند ولی هیچ تلاشی نکردم وحالا این جایگاهمه خونوادم پارسال میگفتن که این آخرین فرصتته ومنم به جای تلاش غصه میخوردم که چرااینا اینقدربه من فشارمیارن.ولی حالا میدونم که حتی اگه 2ماه آخروتلاش میکردم به پزشکی شهرخودمون میرسیدم.موفق باشید. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NoBogh

سلام خودتو گول نزن نمیشه اگه میخوای بخون سال بعد

----------


## mis.faeze

> سلام خودتو گول نزن نمیشه اگه میخوای بخون سال بعد


حالا خود شما خیلی مطمئنی ک میتونی؟

----------


## ThinkeR

[QUOTE=Monsieur Ali;1049050]از کجای صحبت من برداشت میشه که همه باید هم نظر باشن؟ایشون گفتن نمیشه منم گفتم حالا که واسه شما غیرممکنه و دلیلی نداره واسه فرد دیگه ای هم این طرز تفکر صادق باشه....مثالتون رو هم من درک نمیکنم یه فیزیک9 ماه زمان میخواد!!!؟ خود من سال سوم بیمار بودم و تو طول سال شاید جمعا 6ماه هم مدرسه نبودم و وقتی هم که بودم اصلا حال خوبی نداشتم و فقط واسه این میرفتم که کلا غایب نباشم و به جز قسمتایی از زبان فارسی از درسای دبیرا حتی جزوه درست و حسابی نداشتم و کل درسا رو واسه امتحانات نهایی داخل یکی دو روزی که بین امتحانات هست از رو جزوه بچه ها و... با فشار زیاد خوندم همین درس فیزیکی که شما میگی رو من تو طول سال شاید فقط فرمولا رو دیده بودم و تمرینی به اون صورت حل نکرده بودم من اگه نا امید شده بودم و تلاش نمیکردم نمرم بین 0تا2 3 بیشتر نبود ولی تو همون یکی دو روز مهلت فیزیک خودم رو به 16.5 رسوندم درسته نمره خوبی نیست ولی چون خودم رو از سطح تقریبا صفر رسونده بودم کاملا راضی کننده بود...درسته کنکور مثل امتحان نهایی نیست ولی درسی رو که میشه تو یکی دو روز واسه نهایی خوندش تو 6 ماه نمیشه واسه کنکور خوند؟...آخرش گفتین نمیدونم چ عجله ایه باید خدمتتون عرض کنم مردم عمرشونو از سر راه که نیوردن وقتی این پتانسیل و انگیزه رو داره که بکوب بخونه و سال بعد داشنگاه باشه چرا باید 1سال از عمرشو بازم تلف کنه و درجا بزنه؟؟؟   آدم قادر به انجام هر کاری هست اگه خودش و درستی راه و هدفش رو باور داشته باشه و متاسفانه مشکل بیش از نیمی از کنکوریا که واسه رتبه های تک و دو رقمی شروع میکنن و بعد میشن سیاهی لشکر کنکور تو همین باور ضعیفشون هست____استارتر عزیز شما با جون و دل واسه چیزی که خواسته قلبیت هست مایه بذار مطمعن باش نشد نداره>>>بیرون ز تو نیست آنچه در علم هست/ از خود بطلب هر آنچه خواهی که تویی

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام خودتو گول نزن نمیشه اگه میخوای بخون سال بعد


سلام طرزتفکرت غلطه.خدابه دادت برسه.چون مطمئن نیستم بااین طرزتفکربه اهدافی که داری برسه.حالاشایداصلاهدفی نداشته باشی وفقط بخوای دل مردموخالی کنی.من که ازحرفات چشم آب نمیخوره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام دوست عزيز...
> قبولی در رشته پزشکی يه روز یه آقایی یه سطل ماست دستش بود رفته کنار دریا دیدن که داره یه قاشق چایخوری ماست بر می داره و با آب دریا مخلوط میکنه ازش پرسیدن داری چکار میکنی گفت دارم دوغ درست میکنم گفتن مگه میشه با یه سطل ماست کوچک دوغ درستی کنی گفت نمیدونم ولی اگه بشه چی میشه حکایت این آقا حکایت الان ماست با حجم زیاد با اون همه داوطلب زیاد با این مقدار وقت کم به نظر من امکان نداره خیلی سخته خیلی وقت خودت رو الکی هدر نده...به هر حال برات آرزوی موفقيت میکنم.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


به قول دوستمون اگه ماستشوزیادکنی حله؟درضمن این حکایت شما دم اززمانی میزنه که من بخوام با1روزمطالعه به دانشگاه تهران فکرکنم نه6ماه. :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ThinkeR

> توی این مدت کم با این حجم زیاد درسها با اون همه داوطلب با پایه ضعیف آبجی گلمون میشه به نظر شما؟Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


من گفتم پایم ضعیفه ولی نگفتم زیرخط فقرم مثل اینکه من معدلم تاسال سوم دبیرستان بالای19.50بوده ها :Yahoo (100): ولی سال سوم18شدوسال چهارم پایین تراومد.ولی خوب شدکم کم معدلم پایین اومدوسیرنزولی پیداکردویک دفعه ازقله پرت نشدم پایین.اما درموردزمان کم وحجم زیادکه گفتین بایدبگم وقتی من توی پیش دانشگاهی یه کتابی مثل شیمی رو که درطول سال نخوندم چون مدرسه نرفتم به دلایلی میام ومیخونم و15میشم چطورنمیتونم توی6ماه مباحث موردنظرموبخونم. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## El Nino

> مشکل شما اینه اعتماد به نفس کاذب داری دوست عزیزم اگه دوست عزیزم شما الان روزی ده ساعت شروع به مطالعه کنی مطمئنم که فرودين ماه زده میشی از درس خوندن این که شما فکر میکنی کنکور موفق بشی توی زندگی هم موفقي سخت در اشتباهي
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


چه گیری دادیا

----------


## ThinkeR

> اره چرا نشه؟؟بایه برنامه ریزی درست میشه به همه مبحث ها رسید و مرور کرد و یه عالمه تست هم زدیه چیز دیگه اینکه بیشتر کنکور مخصوصا تجربی سیاهی لشکرن نباید تعدادشون باعث بشه ماکنار بکشیم اگه قرار باشه از الان از یه کنکور دست بکشیم بعدا هم زندگی موفقی نخواهیم داشت الان باید بجنگیم باکنکور باید حقمون رو ازش بگیریم درسته قرار بوده از مهر شروع کنه با روزی 5ساعت خب چ اشکالی داره از الان شروع میکنه باروزی 10ساعت بلکه بیشتر کم کم جبران میشه وقتی کسی خودش رو باور داشته باشه هر چیزی ممکن میشه ما همون دانش اموزایی هستیم ک تا پارسال کل کتابمون رو توی یک روز میخوندیم خب الان کلش رو توی یک روز میخونیم بعدشم تست هاشو میزنیمببینین ماهمون ادمیم فقط چون استرس اینکه فردا قراره امتحان این کتاب رو بدیم رو نداریم باعث شده تنبلی کنیم و نخونیم


افرین.کاملا موافقم.بااین طرزتفکر مطمئنم به هدفت میرسی.دیریازودداره ولی سوخت وسوزنداره.

----------


## ThinkeR

> :troll (7):داوطلبا خو همشون سیاهی لشکرن. 6ماه خورده ای وقت! ما تو یه روز یه کتابو برای امتحان پایان ترم تموم میکردیم بعدهم ادم باید تلاششو بکنو اگه نشدم به جهنم.فقط حیف که خودم بلد نیستم عمل کنم:troll (5):


دوستمون کاملادرست میگه منی که حتی یک کلمه هم واسه کنکورنخوندم.رتبه100هزارکشور  ی میشم درحالیکه 519هزارنفرتوکنکورتجربی شرکت کردن.یعنی400هزارنفرفقط واسه کیک وآبمیوه میان :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lovelife

> بله که بهتره.ولی من دیگه زمانی ندارم وقبلاهم گفتم که امسال آخرین فرصتمه.مطمئن باشیداگه من با6ماه تلاش واقعی به هدفم نرسم با10ماه زمان وحتی با12ماه یا2سال هم نمیتونم برسم.به نظرتون کسی که 2سال تاکنکور فرصت داشته باشه بیشترازروزی8_10ساعت میخونه؟معلومه که نه.تازه کیفیت اون10ساعتم خیلی جالب نیست چون همش به خودت تلقین میکنی که بازم زمان واسه جبران خیلی زیاده.ولی کسی که6ماه بادل وجون بخونه وبه زمان وتاریخ اهمیت نده وایمان داشته باشه که موفق میشه مطمئن باش کیفیت این6ماه ازاون دوسال بیشتره.منم پارسال مثل شمافکرمیکردم ومحدودیت زمان منومیترسوند ولی هیچ تلاشی نکردم وحالا این جایگاهمه خونوادم پارسال میگفتن که این آخرین فرصتته ومنم به جای تلاش غصه میخوردم که چرااینا اینقدربه من فشارمیارن.ولی حالا میدونم که حتی اگه 2ماه آخروتلاش میکردم به پزشکی شهرخودمون میرسیدم.موفق باشید.


اینی که من میگم شاید ممکن نباشه ، بخاطر این نیست که بخوام افراد دیگرو (بقول شما یکی دو نفرو حذف کنم)چون اولا من ریاضی هستم دوما این که بگم ممکن نیست ، به معنای این نیست که هیچ وقت نمیشه بلکه تو شیش ماه نمیشه پس لطفا جبهه نگیرین
من نمیگم امسالو اصلا تلاش نکنین بلکه تمام قدرت باید باشید و بدونین رقابت تو رتبه ای که شما میخواید (زیر ۵۰۰ کشور) به شدت شدیده و اونطور که شما فکر میکنید خیلیا دو سال رو از ته دل نخوندن و خیال میکردن فرصت برای جبران هست سخت در اشتباه هستید میتونید مصاحبه افراد برتر کانون رو بخونید اکثرشون دو سه ساله جدی دارن میخونن (نه روزی ده ساعت ولی اولاش حداقل روزی پنج شیش ساعت رو مطالعه داشتن )خلاصه میگم شما باید به حدی حرفه ای و باهوش باشید بتونید ازونا جلو ببفتید که به نظرم امکانش کمه.
برای بار سوم میگم این که ممکن نیست بخاطر این نیست که امسال رو نخونید برای اینه که اگه دو ماه دیگه شدو دیدید خیلی عقب هستید روحیتون از دست نره و افسرده نشید
در ضمن تو این شیش ماه ممکنه بالاخره مریض بشید ، یا مشکلای عجیب غریبی پیش بیاد که باعث بشه بخاطر اون دو هفته وسط از دست رفته خیلی ناراحت بشی ولی تو برنامه دو ساله راحت میشه اینارو لحاظ کرد و فکرای وقتای تلف شدرو هم کرد.

----------


## ThinkeR

> مشکل شما اینه اعتماد به نفس کاذب داری دوست عزیزم اگه دوست عزیزم شما الان روزی ده ساعت شروع به مطالعه کنی مطمئنم که فرودين ماه زده میشی از درس خوندن این که شما فکر میکنی کنکور موفق بشی توی زندگی هم موفقي سخت در اشتباهيSent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


من اومدم ازبقیه کمک بگیرم مثل اینکه بایدخودم به بقیه کمک کنم :Yahoo (35): دوست گرامی زده بشیم یانشیم راه رسیدن به هدف همینه.حالایه عده مثل شماکه نمیخوان بخونن میگن که امکان نداره تو6ماه موفق شد.درحالیکه خودشماهم میدونیدکه برای شدن میشه اماشرط داره :Yahoo (15): شرطشم تلاش زیاده.خوب مثلایکی میادبرنامه میریزه ومیگه که من بایدبرای اجرای این برنامه3000ساعت مطالعه کنم تابه هدفم برسم خوب یکی میگه من بیشترازروزی 5ساعت نمیتونم بخونم پس این شخص واسه موفق شدن 600روزیعنی تقریبا20ماه زمان میخوادویکی میگه من روزی10ساعت میخونم واین شخص واسه رسیدن به هدفش300روزیعنی10ماه زمان میخوادویکی میگه من 15ساعت میخونم واین فردبرای اجرای برنامه 200روزوتقریبا6.5ماه زمان میخواد ویکی هم میگه من روزی 18 هم میتونم بخونم که این فردحتی زمانم اضافه میاره تومدت باقیمانده پس مشکل مامحدودیت زمان نیست بلکه باورغلط وتلاش کافی نکردنه. :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Lovelife

شما هم اگه هدفتو انتخاب کردی اینجا زیاد سرو کله نزن و برو بخون برای امسال هم بخون فقط بدون امسال نشد سال بعد میشه (البته اگه هردو سال رو جدی بخونید)
درکل هرطور برای روحیت خوبه فکر کن شاید اگه فکر کنی دو ساله انجامش میدی تنبلی میشه پس شیش ماهه روش فکر کن

----------


## MH_220

حدیث خانوم به نظرم داری ضرر میکنی 

الان 17 صفحه بچه ها بهت کمک کردن همینا کافیه دیگه 

اگه نتیجه گرفتی که خداروشکر اگه نگرفتی مطمئن باش 20 صفحه دیگه هم اضافه بشه نتیجه ای نمیگیری 

وقتت رو تلف نکن برو همین وقتی که اینجا هستی رو بزار سر درس

----------


## ThinkeR

> منم یه روز مثل شما بودم عشق قبولي در رشته پزشکی ولی خب نشد نه که تلاش نکردم نه بعد شدم افسرده یه آدم افسرده که هيچ انگیزه ای برای زندگی کردن نداشت چون به اون خواستش که مهمترین هدف تو زندگیش بود نرسيد...شما به نظر من یه کار انجام بده ضرر نداره آبجی گلم شما یه هفته برنامه ریزی کن ببین ده ساعت یا دوازده ساعت میتونی مطالعه مفید داشته باشی یا نه؟ دوم اینکه هدفت فقط قبولی در کنکور تجربي باشه که اگه فردا نتونستي پزشکی قبول شی نامید نشی سوم اینکه شما در حین مطالعه به بعدش فکر نکن اگه تصميمت رو گرفتی خواهش میکنم دیگه نیا اینجا دوباره پست بزار ابا میتونم یا نه 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 310 dual sim using Tapatalk


دوست گرامی این پست رومن گزاشتم.دلیلش هم کمک گرفتن ازبقیه برای یه برنامه ریزی درست واصولیه یامعرفی یه مشاوردلسوزوباتجربه که یاخودش رتبه برترچندسال پیش بوده نه تازه ویاخیلی هارورتبه کرده باشه.درضمن من توی دبیرستان روزانه16ساعت مطالعه میکردم وشب امتحان تنهاکسی ازمدرسمون که فیلم میدید واصلاتوفازامتحان نبودمن بودم.فقط خواستم اینوبدونی که من نیومدم اینجاواسه وقت تلف کنی یابحثهای الکی اومدم واسه موفقیتم ازبقیه کمک بگیرم.دلیل اینکه اولین پستمو گفته بودم آیامیشه یانه چون پاک قاطی کرده بودم چون5ماهه که هرروزدارم برنامه میریزم اماحتی یکیشم به دردم نخورد حالاهم چندتامشاورمدنظردارم که بایدیکیشونوانتخاب کنم.اگرم که فرجی شدوتونستم یه برنامه درست وحسابی بریزم که قابل عمل باشه که مشاورنمیگیرم.حسن نیتت رودرک میکنم.ولی لطفاشماهم مارودرک کن من اگه پستهای قبلیموخونده باشی گفتم که منم مثل شماهدفم فقط پرشکیه ولی من این هدفوازکودکی داشتم کاملاهم راجبش فکرکردم وبه هیچی غیراون قانع نمیشم واگرمیخواستم قانع شم دست کم توتکمیل ظرفیت شرکت میکردم ومیرفتم یه رشته چرت وپرت میخوندم که حتی استاداشون سوادتدریس ندارن وآیندم هم خانه داری میشد.لطفاهمه رومثل خودتون نبینید من هرلحظه روبارویای تحقق هدفم میگذرونم. :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام درسته که خیلیا با درصد 50 ریاضی و یا حتی فیزیک و جالبتر حتی زیست... پزشکی قبول میشن در این شکی نیست ...اما باید به این نکته دقت کنید که این درصد 50 حاصل خوندن تمامی مطالبه نه حذف مطالب به عنوان مثال توی ریاضی شاید یکی از مباحثی که اغلب تمایل به حذف دارن انتگرال هست درصورتی که تستای انتگرال از جمله تست های روتین و قابل حل کنکور تجربی هست و بر عکس همه بچه ها احتمال رو میخونن به این امید که 3 تا تست احتمال رو که اسونه بزنن و طراح از این مسله اگاه هست ...تست های احتمال رو سخت میده و تست های انتگرال رو اسون...به همین راحتی باعث میشه شما درصد ریاضیتون به زیر 30 برسه...منطقی اینکه تا جایی که امکان داره اون درس رو بخونید و مطلبی رو حذف نکنید که سر جلسه دچار مشکل میشید...


سلام منظورمن ازحذف فقط زمین+هندسه+فیزیک سال اول هست.

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام خودتو گول نزن نمیشه اگه میخوای بخون سال بعد


اگه نشه پس سال بعدم نمیشه پس شماهم تلاش نکن واسه سال بعد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام منظورمن ازحذف فقط زمین+هندسه+فیزیک سال اول هست.


برای کسی که پزشکی و دارو میخواد خوندن زمین اصلا ارزشی نداره پس خود بخود حذف میشه ...هندسه هم هرچند از 4 تا سوال همیشه 2 تا سوال اسون میاد ارزش خوندن مخصوصا فصلای اول داره حالا یکی وقتش اجازه نمیده اون بحثی جداست فیزیک سال اول هم فقط نور مبحث اصلیشه بقیه مباحثش که با پیش و.. مشترکه نور هم 3 یا 4 تا سوال داره و جالب اینکه مثلا از حرکت خیلی اسونتره پس منطقی نیست که حذف بشه...

----------


## ThinkeR

> اینی که من میگم شاید ممکن نباشه ، بخاطر این نیست که بخوام افراد دیگرو (بقول شما یکی دو نفرو حذف کنم)چون اولا من ریاضی هستم دوما این که بگم ممکن نیست ، به معنای این نیست که هیچ وقت نمیشه بلکه تو شیش ماه نمیشه پس لطفا جبهه نگیرین
> من نمیگم امسالو اصلا تلاش نکنین بلکه تمام قدرت باید باشید و بدونین رقابت تو رتبه ای که شما میخواید (زیر ۵۰۰ کشور) به شدت شدیده و اونطور که شما فکر میکنید خیلیا دو سال رو از ته دل نخوندن و خیال میکردن فرصت برای جبران هست سخت در اشتباه هستید میتونید مصاحبه افراد برتر کانون رو بخونید اکثرشون دو سه ساله جدی دارن میخونن (نه روزی ده ساعت ولی اولاش حداقل روزی پنج شیش ساعت رو مطالعه داشتن )خلاصه میگم شما باید به حدی حرفه ای و باهوش باشید بتونید ازونا جلو ببفتید که به نظرم امکانش کمه.
> برای بار سوم میگم این که ممکن نیست بخاطر این نیست که امسال رو نخونید برای اینه که اگه دو ماه دیگه شدو دیدید خیلی عقب هستید روحیتون از دست نره و افسرده نشید
> در ضمن تو این شیش ماه ممکنه بالاخره مریض بشید ، یا مشکلای عجیب غریبی پیش بیاد که باعث بشه بخاطر اون دو هفته وسط از دست رفته خیلی ناراحت بشی ولی تو برنامه دو ساله راحت میشه اینارو لحاظ کرد و فکرای وقتای تلف شدرو هم کرد.


شمامیگید رتبه های برتر2.3ساله دارن روزی10ساعت میخونن منم تاسال سوم روزی16ساعت میخوندم ولی پیش دانشگاهی باکمکهای بی نظیرکنکورآسان است پسرفت داشتم.حرف شمامتین ولی درک کنید من دارم میگم امسال آخرین باری هست که کنکورسراسری شرکت میکنم بعدشمامیگیدبرنامه ریزی2ساله مناسبه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ThinkeR

> حدیث خانوم به نظرم داری ضرر میکنی الان 17 صفحه بچه ها بهت کمک کردن همینا کافیه دیگه اگه نتیجه گرفتی که خداروشکر اگه نگرفتی مطمئن باش 20 صفحه دیگه هم اضافه بشه نتیجه ای نمیگیری وقتت رو تلف نکن برو همین وقتی که اینجا هستی رو بزار سر درس


من تاحالاهزاربارسردرس رفتم ولی نتونستم ادامش بدم چون برنامه ندارم قبلاهم گفتم که برنامه ریزی بلدنیستم ویه برنامه درست وحسابی میخوام وگرنه من ازهمتون بیشترنگران گذر زمانم چون شایدبعضی هاتون بخواین سال بعدکنکوربدین ولی من امسال بایدبه هدفم برسم.هدفم ازاین ایجاداین تاپیک یادگرفتن روش برنامه ریزیه یامعرفی یه مشاورخوب نه گرفتن انگیزه ولی اکثریت بامشاورگرفتن مخالفن ولی یکی نیست حداقل روش برنامه ریزی صحیح رونشونم بده. :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ThinkeR

> برای کسی که پزشکی و دارو میخواد خوندن زمین اصلا ارزشی نداره پس خود بخود حذف میشه ...هندسه هم هرچند از 4 تا سوال همیشه 2 تا سوال اسون میاد ارزش خوندن مخصوصا فصلای اول داره حالا یکی وقتش اجازه نمیده اون بحثی جداست فیزیک سال اول هم فقط نور مبحث اصلیشه بقیه مباحثش که با پیش و.. مشترکه نور هم 3 یا 4 تا سوال داره و جالب اینکه مثلا از حرکت خیلی اسونتره پس منطقی نیست که حذف بشه...


 :Yahoo (13): ممنون ازراهنماییتون راجبش فکرمیکنم.موفق باشید

----------


## Azadi

> من تاحالاهزاربارسردرس رفتم ولی نتونستم ادامش بدم چون برنامه ندارم قبلاهم گفتم که برنامه ریزی بلدنیستم ویه برنامه درست وحسابی میخوام وگرنه من ازهمتون بیشترنگران گذر زمانم چون شایدبعضی هاتون بخواین سال بعدکنکوربدین ولی من امسال بایدبه هدفم برسم.هدفم ازاین ایجاداین تاپیک یادگرفتن روش برنامه ریزیه یامعرفی یه مشاورخوب نه گرفتن انگیزه ولی اکثریت بامشاورگرفتن مخالفن ولی یکی نیست حداقل روش برنامه ریزی صحیح رونشونم بده.


متاسفم.
نمی‌تونید همچین مشاوری پیدا کنید چون همچین کسی وجود نداره. شما چه انتظاری ازش دارید؟ معجزه کنه؟
توروخدا ناراحت نشید ولی رویا پردازی هم نکنید. بنده توی مدرسه‌ی سمپاد درس خوندم و الان مکانیک دانشگاه تهران می‌خونم، بچه‌های تجربیمون هم که الان پزکشیه اینجا قبول شدن با ما هستن، به خدا که فکرشو هم نمی‌کنید درس خوندن اینا چقدر و از کی بوده. چقدر مگه در روز وقت دارید توی این 6 ماه؟ 24 ساعت؟ به خدا کفاف نمی‌ده. یخورده سطح انتظاراتتون رو بیارید پایین و اونوقت با توجه به هدف جدیدنتون دنبال مشاور و ... باشید. 
بازم می‌گم که لطفاً ناراحت نشید از این چیزایی که گفتم. نمی‌گم استثنا وجود نداره (که قطعا! وجود داره) ولی بیشتر واقع بین باشید.

----------


## ThinkeR

بچه هالطفااگه کسی روش برنامه ریزی خوب سراغ داره بهم کمک کنه

----------


## ThinkeR

> متاسفم.
> نمی‌تونید همچین مشاوری پیدا کنید چون همچین کسی وجود نداره. شما چه انتظاری ازش دارید؟ معجزه کنه؟
> توروخدا ناراحت نشید ولی رویا پردازی هم نکنید. بنده توی مدرسه‌ی سمپاد درس خوندم و الان مکانیک دانشگاه تهران می‌خونم، بچه‌های تجربیمون هم که الان پزکشیه اینجا قبول شدن با ما هستن، به خدا که فکرشو هم نمی‌کنید درس خوندن اینا چقدر و از کی بوده. چقدر مگه در روز وقت دارید توی این 6 ماه؟ 24 ساعت؟ به خدا کفاف نمی‌ده. یخورده سطح انتظاراتتون رو بیارید پایین و اونوقت با توجه به هدف جدیدنتون دنبال مشاور و ... باشید. 
> بازم می‌گم که لطفاً ناراحت نشید از این چیزایی که گفتم. نمی‌گم استثنا وجود نداره (که قطعا! وجود داره) ولی بیشتر واقع بین باشید.


منم توپست اولم ازبچه هاخواستم که برحسب واقع بینی کمکم کنن نه رویاپردازی پس بدونیدمن آدم رویاپردازی نیستم.ولی توهمون دانشگاه تهرانی که میگید خانم فاطمه با3ماه مطالعه بادل وجون تونستن قبول شن درحالیکه خواهرشونوازدست داده بودن.منم میدونم که خیلی هاباوجودمطالعه زیادبازم قبول نمیشن ومنم میخوام به سرنوشت اونادچارنشم وبه خاطرهمین میخوام یه برنامه ریزی خوب بکنم که اجراش منوبه موفقیت برسونه.ازمشاورانتظارمعجزه  نه من انتظارمعجزه جزازخودم از کسی ندارم مشکل من نداشتن برنامست که ازمشاورفقط یه برنامه خوب میخوام امانه هرمشاوری چون بعضی مشاورا نه تنهابرنامه خوب بهت نمیدن بلکه انگیزتم ازبین میبرن مثلاهمین مدیرموسسه ای که مسئول برگزاری آزمونهای سنجش توی کرمانشاهه جلسات مشاوره ای میزاره واین جمله دیگه تکیه کلامش شده ومیگه هرچی روکه واستون سخته حذف کنید.خداییش اولش کیف میکنیم که به به الان خیلی هاروحذف میکنیم وبه دانشگاه تهرانم میرسیم ماچقدرزرنگیم :Yahoo (4): ولی بعدش سنگ کوب میکنیم وکارمون به اورژانس کشیده میشه.درضمن شمامگه خودت کلاچندساعت درس خوندی من اگه خواستم ازمهرروزی8ساعت بخونم حالاروزی16ساعت میخونم. :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Gladiolus

یه مشاوری هست
من تو چنلش تو تلگرام عضوم
نمیدونم چرا حس میکنم خیلی خوبهههههه مطالبی که میزاره واقعیت محضه
حالا میخوای راجع بهش یه سرچ کن
من اگه میخواستم مشاور بگیرم 100 درصد با ايشون بود
اسمش هم هست عرفان فخیمی
تو گوگل سرچ کن عمو پرتغال
میاره برات اینستا و چنلش رو

----------


## Azadi

> منم توپست اولم ازبچه هاخواستم که برحسب واقع بینی کمکم کنن نه رویاپردازی پس بدونیدمن آدم رویاپردازی نیستم.ولی توهمون دانشگاه تهرانی که میگید خانم فاطمه با3ماه مطالعه بادل وجون تونستن قبول شن درحالیکه خواهرشونوازدست داده بودن.منم میدونم که خیلی هاباوجودمطالعه زیادبازم قبول نمیشن ومنم میخوام به سرنوشت اونادچارنشم وبه خاطرهمین میخوام یه برنامه ریزی خوب بکنم که اجراش منوبه موفقیت برسونه.ازمشاورانتظارمعجزه  نه من انتظارمعجزه جزازخودم از کسی ندارم مشکل من نداشتن برنامست که ازمشاورفقط یه برنامه خوب میخوام امانه هرمشاوری چون بعضی مشاورا نه تنهابرنامه خوب بهت نمیدن بلکه انگیزتم ازبین میبرن مثلاهمین مدیرموسسه ای که مسئول برگزاری آزمونهای سنجش توی کرمانشاهه جلسات مشاوره ای میزاره واین جمله دیگه تکیه کلامش شده ومیگه هرچی روکه واستون سخته حذف کنید.خداییش اولش کیف میکنیم که به به الان خیلی هاروحذف میکنیم وبه دانشگاه تهرانم میرسیم ماچقدرزرنگیمولی بعدش سنگ کوب میکنیم وکارمون به اورژانس کشیده میشه.درضمن شمامگه خودت کلاچندساعت درس خوندی من اگه خواستم ازمهرروزی8ساعت بخونم حالاروزی16ساعت میخونم.



من بگم روزی 10 ساعت می‌خوندم یا بچه‌هایی که تهران قبول شدن 10 ساعت می‌خوندن الان تو روزی 20 ساعت می‌خونی؟ ربطی نداره. 
اینطوری نمیشه. خیالت راحت. ایشالا که سال دیگه تو دانشگاه ببینیمتون. فقط می‌تونم آرزوی موفقیت کنم براتون.

----------


## ThinkeR

> یه مشاوری هست
> من تو چنلش تو تلگرام عضوم
> نمیدونم چرا حس میکنم خیلی خوبهههههه مطالبی که میزاره واقعیت محضه
> حالا میخوای راجع بهش یه سرچ کن
> من اگه میخواستم مشاور بگیرم 100 درصد با ايشون بود
> اسمش هم هست عرفان فخیمی
> تو گوگل سرچ کن عمو پرتغال
> میاره برات اینستا و چنلش رو


باشه ممنون الان میرم ببینم چطوره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ThinkeR

> من بگم روزی 10 ساعت می‌خوندم یا بچه‌هایی که تهران قبول شدن 10 ساعت می‌خوندن الان تو روزی 20 ساعت می‌خونی؟ ربطی نداره. 
> اینطوری نمیشه. خیالت راحت. ایشالا که سال دیگه تو دانشگاه ببینیمتون. فقط می‌تونم آرزوی موفقیت کنم براتون.


بله که میخونم ولی نه به خاطرحرف شمابلکه هدفم منو وادار به خوندن میکنه.انشاءا...ممنون. :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

خصوصی رو چک کنید لطفا من هم مثل شما هستم ب کمک دونفر پزشکی و رادیولوژی برنامه ۹۰ روزه ریختم

----------


## Morteza76

سلام  دوستان میشه از الان شروع کرد وپرستاری تیپ 1قبول شد؟

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام  دوستان میشه از الان شروع کرد وپرستاری تیپ 1قبول شد؟


چرا نشه.اگه بخوای وتلاش کنی حتماقبولی. امیدت خداباشه.

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> خصوصی رو چک کنید لطفا من هم مثل شما هستم ب کمک دونفر پزشکی و رادیولوژی برنامه ۹۰ روزه ریختم


میشه منم برنامتون رو ببینم؟؟

----------


## mobin7

> عمرا بتونی
> برو یه میکانیکی چیزی بزن


بهترین پاسخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mobin7

بنده با فایل هایی که خود افشار و گلی رایگان گذاشتن استاد برنامه ریزی شدم و خودم یه پا مشاوری هستم. خودشون هم میگن همین فایل های همایش کافیه و نیازی به مشاور خصوصی نیست . کانال پرسش پاسخش هم سر بزن

----------


## mobin7

پرستاری رو اگه بتونی توی این تایم باقی مونده بیاری باید کلاتو بندازی هوا

هر طور حساب کنی با پایه قوی هم نمیشه همه مطالب رو رسوند چه برسه بخوای صفر باشی... تو باید مرور و جمع بندی هم داشته باشی خوندن کافی نیست.... وقت نیست گل من 
بهترین راه اینه که 60 الی 70 درصد مطالب رو با بخونی اما با مرور و تسلط کامل (توی بعضی درسا این درصد پایینتر هم میاد مثل فیزیک )

----------


## Navid70

> درصداشونودیدم.رتبه15و16منطق  2ازکرمانشاه بودن وهردوشون زمینوصفرزدن والان دانشگاه تهران میخونن.تازه یکی که کارنامشوتوسایت کانون دیدم ورتبه برتر بودزمینومنفی زده بودوحالاپزشکی تهران میخونه.من منظورم ازحذف درس درسی مثل زمین ومبحث های سنگین ریاضی وفیزیک بود.اگه کارنامه های قبولی های سالهای قبل روببینید متوجه میشیدکه حتی بازمین صفروریاضی وفیزیک50درصدوحتی زیر50درصدهم پزشکی تهران آوردن.البته درصددرسهای دیگشون بالابوده.


درصدای امسال نسبت به سالای گذشته جهش داشته کارنامه های سالای پیش اهمیتی ندارن.
مبحث سنگین؟شما بگید به من وقتی باید ریاضی رو 80 بزنید چیو میخواید حذف کنید؟
سالای قبل بین تخصصیا بالانس ایجاد میکردن یعنی طرف شیمی و زیستو واسه درصد بالا میرفت فیزیک ریاضی رو واسه درصد معمولی یا بلعکس.امسال دیگه این خبرا نیست
وقتی گفتم کارتون توی تخصصیا سنگینه برای همین گفتم.
فکر زمینم نباشید گفتم که شما 1 هفته بخونید یه تناسب بگیرید ببینید چقدر جلو رفتید بعد به فکر این چیزا باشید

----------


## Navid70

> سلام  دوستان میشه از الان شروع کرد وپرستاری تیپ 1قبول شد؟


اره شندیه ولی تایم بالا میخواد از الان روزی 12 بخون تا کنکور یه سری مباحثم حذف کن.
روی عمومیا وقت بذار حتما

----------


## ThinkeR

> پرستاری رو اگه بتونی توی این تایم باقی مونده بیاری باید کلاتو بندازی هوا
> 
> هر طور حساب کنی با پایه قوی هم نمیشه همه مطالب رو رسوند چه برسه بخوای صفر باشی... تو باید مرور و جمع بندی هم داشته باشی خوندن کافی نیست.... وقت نیست گل من 
> بهترین راه اینه که 60 الی 70 درصد مطالب رو با بخونی اما با مرور و تسلط کامل (توی بعضی درسا این درصد پایینتر هم میاد مثل فیزیک )


من اهل شعارالکی دادن نیستم.من تمام تلاشم اینه که صددرصدمطالبوبرای زدن100درصدکنکوربخونم.ولی اگه نشدووقت کم آوردم ناراحت نمیشم چون تمام توانموگذاشتم.درضمن من حتی هوشبری ورادیولوژی هم اگه قبول شم نمیرم بخونم چه برسه به پرستاری.چون توی رویاهام یه چیزدیگه پرورش دادم ونمیخوام فقط به عنوان یک رویاباقی بمونه بلکه میخوام عملیش کنم.درضمن من باپستهای ناامیدکننده شمابیشترمصمم میشم برای رسیدن به هدفم.من به اندازه کافی انگیزه وپتانسیل عمل دارم فقط دنبال چیدن یه برنامه خوبم که اونم تاچندروزآینده حله. :Yahoo (111):

----------


## ThinkeR

> درصدای امسال نسبت به سالای گذشته جهش داشته کارنامه های سالای پیش اهمیتی ندارن.
> مبحث سنگین؟شما بگید به من وقتی باید ریاضی رو 80 بزنید چیو میخواید حذف کنید؟
> سالای قبل بین تخصصیا بالانس ایجاد میکردن یعنی طرف شیمی و زیستو واسه درصد بالا میرفت فیزیک ریاضی رو واسه درصد معمولی یا بلعکس.امسال دیگه این خبرا نیست
> وقتی گفتم کارتون توی تخصصیا سنگینه برای همین گفتم.
> فکر زمینم نباشید گفتم که شما 1 هفته بخونید یه تناسب بگیرید ببینید چقدر جلو رفتید بعد به فکر این چیزا باشید


لطفا جوابی روکه بهmobin7دادم بخونید :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mobin7

> لطفا جوابی روکه بهmobin7دادم بخونید


پرستاری از جفت رشته هایی که نام بردی هم درامد بیشتری داره هم بازار کارش بهتره و مهم تر از اون بهترین رشته برای مهاجرت هست
حالا هر جور دوس داری برو ولی از الان امضا میزنم نمیتونی صد درصد مطالب رو نمیتونی


اگه میخوای یه دنده بازی دربیاری بهتره تاپیک نمیزدی و کار خودتو میکردی (بهترین کار هم همینه)

به هر حال موفق باشی

----------


## Lovelife

کانون شرکت کردن خودش یجورایی به آدم برنامه میده اگه از اول سال باهاش پیش میرفتی و هردو هفته برنامه کانونو فول میشدی عالی بود من خودم برنامم یجورایی با کانون سته .
طراحی برنامه سخته نمیدونی باید چجوری درسارو تقسیم کنی ولی میتونی همون برنامه یکی ازین کنکورای آزمایشی که روش کار شده رو فشرده کنی استفاده کنی.

----------


## tear_goddess

این بحث ها همیشه بوده 
پارسالم بحث شد درباره ش ک میشه یا ن !! کلی تاپیک زدن !! 
اخرش اونی موفق شد ک فقط تلاش کرد و به حاشیه نرفت ! 
هر کسی تو زندگیش هدفی داره دیگه  و برای اون تلاش میکنه !
حالا یا میرسه بهش یا به صلاحش نیس و نمیرسه چیز بهتری در انتظارشه 
مهم اینه ک با جان و دل براش تلاش کنه 
پ.ن : خب من این چند روز زیاد اومدم انجمن  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید همگی

----------


## ThinkeR

> پرستاری از جفت رشته هایی که نام بردی هم درامد بیشتری داره هم بازار کارش بهتره و مهم تر از اون بهترین رشته برای مهاجرت هستحالا هر جور دوس داری برو ولی از الان امضا میزنم نمیتونی صد درصد مطالب رو نمیتونیاگه میخوای یه دنده بازی دربیاری بهتره تاپیک نمیزدی و کار خودتو میکردی (بهترین کار هم همینه)به هر حال موفق باشی


پول چیه.یه دنده بازی چیه.صددرصدمطالب چیه. :Yahoo (77): من دارم میگم هدفم پزشکیه نه پول.ونگفتم که من صددرصدمطالبومیخونم من ازهمین الان دارم میگم زمین رونمیخونم به نظرشمااین صددرصدمطالبه :Yahoo (77): درضمن من هدفم پزشکیه دانشگاه تهرانه وتمام تلاش خودموبرای رسیدن بهش میکنم.من دارم بازبون بی زبونی میگم فقط امسال رووقت دارم ومیخوام تلاشموبکنم شماهم بجای اینکه بیای دوتاروش برنامه ریزی نشونم بدی وراهکاربدی داری میگی نمیشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ThinkeR

> کانون شرکت کردن خودش یجورایی به آدم برنامه میده اگه از اول سال باهاش پیش میرفتی و هردو هفته برنامه کانونو فول میشدی عالی بود من خودم برنامم یجورایی با کانون سته .طراحی برنامه سخته نمیدونی باید چجوری درسارو تقسیم کنی ولی میتونی همون برنامه یکی ازین کنکورای آزمایشی که روش کار شده رو فشرده کنی استفاده کنی.


منم مشکلم همینه که طراحی برنامه بلدنیستم سال سوم وچهارم بورسیه کانون بودم ولی امسال آزمونهای کانونواز سایت میگیرم وحل میکنم.برنامه کانون واسه کسی خوبه که از9مهربه بعدباهاش جلواومده باشه نه من.

----------


## ThinkeR

> این بحث ها همیشه بوده پارسالم بحث شد درباره ش ک میشه یا ن !! کلی تاپیک زدن !! اخرش اونی موفق شد ک فقط تلاش کرد و به حاشیه نرفت ! هر کسی تو زندگیش هدفی داره دیگه  و برای اون تلاش میکنه !حالا یا میرسه بهش یا به صلاحش نیس و نمیرسه چیز بهتری در انتظارشه مهم اینه ک با جان و دل براش تلاش کنه پ.ن : خب من این چند روز زیاد اومدم انجمن موفق باشید همگی


درسته که این بحثهاهمیشه بوده ولی آیابه نظرشماکمک خواستن من ازشماهاواسه ریختن یه برنامه خوب حاشیه هست؟منم میدونم اونی درنهایت موفقه که هیچ تفریحی نداشته باشه وبکوب درس بخونه منم ازوقتی که بطورجدی شروع کنم که نمیام انجمن وتاپیک بزنم که بچه هامن نمیدونم الان کدوموبخونم یاالان ترازم بالانمیره چیکارکنم وغیره من اون موقع دیگه وقت سرخاروندنم ندارم چون اگه به برنامه ای میخوام بریزم عمل نکنم دیگه میدونم که لایق رسیدن به هدفم نیستم وهدفم بایدهمون رویاوآرزوباقی بمونه.موفق باشی.راستی توام اگه جدی شروع کردی وسوالی نداره نیاانجمن چون اینطوری وقتتوتلف میکنی خواهرگلم. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## payaa

ببین یه چیزی بهت میگم بدون جهت گیری قبول کن :طبق نوشته هات تو این تاپیک گفتی که هدفت بالاتر از صرفا پزشک شدنه هستش و پزشک شدن تنها یه چیزیه که تو رو توی مسیر برای رسیدن به هدف والاترت کمک می کنه،درسته ؟ببین تو اگه برای زندگیت چنین برنامه و هدفی به صورت واقعی داشته باشی و راجع بهش به یقین رسیده باشی (فقط خودت، نه پدر و مادر و دیگران یا تلقین های بی معنی جامعه) طبیعتا نباید برات فرقی کنه که کی بهش میرسی یا این که چقدر باید براش تلاش بکنی ! مخصوصا که دختری و عملا مقوله زمان تو کنکور برات معنی خاصی نداره (حداقل نه به اون شکلی که برای پسرا داره)نمی خوام بهت دروغ بگم اگه آلبرت انیشتین هم بخواد از الان شروع کنه مقابل داوطلبایی که 3 ساله دارن مستمر تلاش میکنن شکست میخوره چون کنکور راجع به تلاشه نه ضریب هوشی، با این وجود الان شروع کردن بهتر از کلا شروع نکردنه و همونطور که گفتم اگه واقعا هدف درونیت اون چیزیه که گفتی نباید زیاد ناراحت شی از این که 6 ماه بشه 1 سال و 6 ماه چون که تو مسیر درست قرار گرفتی !اگه اینجوری نیست یه ذره بشین فکر کن، شاید اینا همش یه توهمه و جملات آماده شده ای هستش که به خورد خودت میدی و به خاطر همینه که نمیتونی براش تلاش کنی چون چیزی نیست که واقعا میخوای ! خودتو بشناس، بدون این که خود واقعیت رو بشناسی این که تو مسیر درست قرار بگیری غیر ممکنه؛ تنها کاری که مییتونی بکنی دست و پا زدن و درخواست کمک کردنه که باعث میشه بیشتر تو این باتلاق گیر بیفتی. در ضمن کسی هم به کمکت نمیاد. مدل دنیا همینه،خودت باید خودتو بکشی بالا خوب بهش فکر کن؛ فعلا ...

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

همیشه به نظر غیر ممکن می رسد تا اینکه یک نفر انجامش میدهد.  ( نلسون ماندلا )

----------


## Navid70

> لطفا جوابی روکه بهmobin7دادم بخونید


مگه میگم نمیاری یا نخون؟
4 بار گفتم 1 هفته بخون ببین چقدر جلو رفتی بعد نوبت برنامه و حذف و فلان و فلانم میرسه
هرکسی یه پتانسیلی داره دیگه ببین پتانسیلت چقدره متناسب با اون برنامه بریز
هنوز نه به داره نه به باره زمین شناسی چیه اخه

----------


## ThinkeR

بچه هاراستی ازdvdهای کنکورآسان است تواین مدت استفاده کنم یاکلابزارمشون کنار؟مشاورشون که خیلی به دردنخوره ودیگه ازشون مشاوره نمیگیرم ولی نمیدونم ازdvdهای مسعودی واسه ریاضی وفیزیک استفاده کنم یانه؟میترسم زمانموبزارم وآخرش پشیمون شم؟چون چندتاازdvdهاشوکه دیدم میگم ازرو یه کتاب آموزشی مثل مهروماه هم بخونم بازم به اون نتیجه میرسم تازه کتابه بهتره چونdvdهاراجع به خیلی چیزابحث نکرده وازش گذشته. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

همیشه به نظر غیر ممکن می رسد تا اینکه یک نفر انجامش میدهد. ( نلسون ماندلا )

----------


## ThinkeR

> ببین یه چیزی بهت میگم بدون جهت گیری قبول کن :طبق نوشته هات تو این تاپیک گفتی که هدفت بالاتر از صرفا پزشک شدنه هستش و پزشک شدن تنها یه چیزیه که تو رو توی مسیر برای رسیدن به هدف والاترت کمک می کنه،درسته ؟ببین تو اگه برای زندگیت چنین برنامه و هدفی به صورت واقعی داشته باشی و راجع بهش به یقین رسیده باشی (فقط خودت، نه پدر و مادر و دیگران یا تلقین های بی معنی جامعه) طبیعتا نباید برات فرقی کنه که کی بهش میرسی یا این که چقدر باید براش تلاش بکنی ! مخصوصا که دختری و عملا مقوله زمان تو کنکور برات معنی خاصی نداره (حداقل نه به اون شکلی که برای پسرا داره)نمی خوام بهت دروغ بگم اگه آلبرت انیشتین هم بخواد از الان شروع کنه مقابل داوطلبایی که 3 ساله دارن مستمر تلاش میکنن شکست میخوره چون کنکور راجع به تلاشه نه ضریب هوشی، با این وجود الان شروع کردن بهتر از کلا شروع نکردنه و همونطور که گفتم اگه واقعا هدف درونیت اون چیزیه که گفتی نباید زیاد ناراحت شی از این که 6 ماه بشه 1 سال و 6 ماه چون که تو مسیر درست قرار گرفتی !اگه اینجوری نیست یه ذره بشین فکر کن، شاید اینا همش یه توهمه و جملات آماده شده ای هستش که به خورد خودت میدی و به خاطر همینه که نمیتونی براش تلاش کنی چون چیزی نیست که واقعا میخوای ! خودتو بشناس، بدون این که خود واقعیت رو بشناسی این که تو مسیر درست قرار بگیری غیر ممکنه؛ تنها کاری که مییتونی بکنی دست و پا زدن و درخواست کمک کردنه که باعث میشه بیشتر تو این باتلاق گیر بیفتی. در ضمن کسی هم به کمکت نمیاد. مدل دنیا همینه،خودت باید خودتو بکشی بالا خوب بهش فکر کن؛ فعلا ...


منظورت چیه؟یعنی شماهم مثل بقیه داری میگی که تو6ماه نمیشه موفق شد؟اگه نمیشه پس جناب سامان تارم چطورتونست؟خانم فاطمه چطورتوی3ماه تونست؟اگه منظورتون اینه که توپستای قبلیم گفتم آقاجون من خودم بااینکه خیلیابودن ولی اگه قبول نداریدشمابشینیدمن خودم مثال میشم.درموردزمان هم بایدبگم سخت دراشتباه هستید درسته که پسرامشکل سربازی دارن ولی درموردازدواج میتونید تامل کنیدوبه خونوادتون بگیدکه قصدازدواج ندارید یادخترموردنظرتونوپیدانکرد  ید.ولی به خودخداقسم من توشرایط سختی قرارگرفتم.به خداقسم نمیخوام ازخودم تعریف کنم یابگم من فلانم وبهمانم ولی میبینم خیلی هاتون میگیدکه ازالان بخون واسه سال بعد.من خواستگارای زیادی داشتم چندسال پیش یه خواستگاربرام اومدکه پزشکی پردیس خودگردان میخوند مامانم به خاطر درسم جواب نه داد.البته اون موقع سنمم کم بود.وچندوقت پیش معلم زبانم منوازمامانم برای پسرش که پزشکی میخونه خواستگاری کرد بازم من جواب نه دادم توی فامیل 4تاازپسرامیخوان ازدواج کنن ونظرهر4تاشون روی منه ولی به خونوادم گفتن که به بقیه نگین که مااومدیم خواستگاری به خاطرهمین هر4تاشون منتظرن ودست بردارم نیستن پدرومادرمم ازپارسال تاحالا دارن میگن دخترمامیخواددرس بخونه وراضی به ازدواج نیست واوناهم هرکدومشون یه چیزمیگن ومیگن خوب ازدواج کنه ودرسشم بخونه ویکیشون که خیلی سیریشه خودم زنگ زدن به برادرش وکاملامتوجهش کردم که دیگه باخونوادم دراین موردصحبتی نکنه.به نظرشمااگه من سال دیگه شکست بخورم بایدچیکارکنم؟اونوقت تنهاچیزی که به ذهنم میرسه خودکشیه.من به ازدواج اعتقادی ندارم(البته چون هنوزعاشق نشدم اینومیگم)وفقط به هدفم فکرمیکنم امیدوارم منظورموگرفته باشی ودرک کنی من وگه موفق نشم دیگه نمیتونم توروی پدرومادرم نگاه کنم.خدایافقط خودت میتونی کمکم کنی. :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ThinkeR

> همیشه به نظر غیر ممکن می رسد تا اینکه یک نفر انجامش میدهد.  ( نلسون ماندلا )


خیلیاتاحالا انجامش دادن ولی اون یه نفرکه میگی منم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mobin7


پرستاری از جفت رشته هایی که نام بردی هم درامد بیشتری داره هم بازار کارش بهتره و مهم تر از اون بهترین رشته برای مهاجرت هست
حالا هر جور دوس داری برو ولی از الان امضا میزنم نمیتونی صد درصد مطالب رو نمیتونی


اگه میخوای یه دنده بازی دربیاری بهتره تاپیک نمیزدی و کار خودتو میکردی (بهترین کار هم همینه)

به هر حال موفق باشی


پرستاری از رادیو لوژی و هوشبری بهتره؟؟؟؟[emoji52] با همین حرفتون سوادتونو به چالش کشیدید...من دیگه حرفی ندارم.شما هم بزار سال دیگه شرکت کن به نظرم[emoji53] 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## Navid70

> بچه هاراستی ازdvdهای کنکورآسان است تواین مدت استفاده کنم یاکلابزارمشون کنار؟مشاورشون که خیلی به دردنخوره ودیگه ازشون مشاوره نمیگیرم ولی نمیدونم ازdvdهای مسعودی واسه ریاضی وفیزیک استفاده کنم یانه؟میترسم زمانموبزارم وآخرش پشیمون شم؟چون چندتاازdvdهاشوکه دیدم میگم ازرو یه کتاب آموزشی مثل مهروماه هم بخونم بازم به اون نتیجه میرسم تازه کتابه بهتره چونdvdهاراجع به خیلی چیزابحث نکرده وازش گذشته.


ریاضی فیزیک که حتما مسعودی عالیه.فقط بدیش اینه خیلی وقت میگیره
گیلنا فقط همین مسعودیش خوبه بقیه ارزش ندارن

----------


## ThinkeR

> مگه میگم نمیاری یا نخون؟
> 4 بار گفتم 1 هفته بخون ببین چقدر جلو رفتی بعد نوبت برنامه و حذف و فلان و فلانم میرسه
> هرکسی یه پتانسیلی داره دیگه ببین پتانسیلت چقدره متناسب با اون برنامه بریز
> هنوز نه به داره نه به باره زمین شناسی چیه اخه


منم همینومیگم دیگه من میگم هیچی به جززمین روحذف نمیکنم وازفیزیک وریاضی مباحث آسونترروانتخاب میکنم ومیرم جلو(تاهرجاتونستم میخونم)ومن حالیم نیست که چقدرمیتونم بخونم چون این جنبه توخودم میبینم تاروزکنکورروزی16ساعت بخونم.به هرحال ممنون ازراهنماییت :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ThinkeR

> _
> پرستاری از رادیو لوژی و هوشبری بهتره؟؟؟؟[emoji52] با همین حرفتون سوادتونو به چالش کشیدید...من دیگه حرفی ندارم.شما هم بزار سال دیگه شرکت کن به نظرم[emoji53] 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_


اینی که گفتی بزارسال دیگه شرکت کن منظورت من بودم یاجنابmobin7؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 0hadis0


اینی که گفتی بزارسال دیگه شرکت کن منظورت من بودم یاجنابmobin7؟


با جناب بودم[emoji52] چون هوشبری و رادیولوژی از پرستاری بهتره....پرستاری صبح تاشب باید کارکنی در مقابل حقوقی که میگیری اصلا نمیصرفه.....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## ThinkeR

> ریاضی فیزیک که حتما مسعودی عالیه.فقط بدیش اینه خیلی وقت میگیره
> گیلنا فقط همین مسعودیش خوبه بقیه ارزش ندارن


آره منم به خاطرهمین وقت گیریش میگم.بله گیلناهمین مسعودیش خوبه.راستی شماهم محصولات این موسسه روتهیه کردین؟

----------


## Lovelife

ای باوا دو روزی 16 ساعت کل کل میکنی آخرش نه برنامه ای نه هیچی همون برنامه کانونو فشرده کن دیگه اون مال نه ماهه تو که شیش ماه داری بجای دو هفته ، دو سومشو بزار میرسه برنامه جزیی تر هم با مطالعه بخش تست زنی و اینا میتونی بریزی خب دیگه شب بخیر همه برین بخوابین میخوام چراغارو خاموش کنم=)

----------


## ThinkeR

[QUOTE=shima1996;1049673]_
با جناب بودم[emoji52] چون هوشبری و رادیولوژی از پرستاری بهتره....پرستاری صبح تاشب باید کارکنی در مقابل حقوقی که میگیری اصلا نمیصرفه.....

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_[/QUOT
باریک :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mobin7

> _
> پرستاری از رادیو لوژی و هوشبری بهتره؟؟؟؟[emoji52] با همین حرفتون سوادتونو به چالش کشیدید...من دیگه حرفی ندارم.شما هم بزار سال دیگه شرکت کن به نظرم[emoji53] 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_



خانم با سواد شما مطمعنی از بازار کار خبر داری؟ کلی رادیولوژیست بیکار داریم
حقوق بیمارستانی جفتش از پرستاری کمتره

کاملا معلومه حرفی نداری فقط خواستی یه چی بپرونی  :Yahoo (1): 
بله از لحاط سختی کار خیلی بهتر از پرستاری هست مخصوصا برای زنان

----------


## Navid70

> آره منم به خاطرهمین وقت گیریش میگم.بله گیلناهمین مسعودیش خوبه.راستی شماهم محصولات این موسسه روتهیه کردین؟


نه ریاضی فیزیک گیلنا دارم بقیش ونوسه.
ببین بهترین کار همینه مباحث اسون که نه ولی در حد 50 برسون ریاضی رو.فیزیکم به نسبت کم حجم تر گفته میتونی تایم بیشتری بذاری.با دی وی دی خیلی کارت راحت تره مخصوصا توی ریاضی فیزیک.فقط امیدوارم توی زیست و شیمی پایت یه مقدار قوی باشه.اگه قوی بود عقب که هیچی جلو هم بودی

----------


## Navid70

> خانم با سواد شما مطمعنی از بازار کار خبر داری؟ کلی رادیولوژیست بیکار داریم
> حقوق بیمارستانی جفتش از پرستاری کمتره
> 
> کاملا معلومه حرفی نداری فقط خواستی یه چی بپرونی 
> بله از لحاط سختی کار خیلی بهتر از پرستاری هست مخصوصا برای زنان


ول کنید تاپیک بنده خدا رو خراب نکنید

----------


## ThinkeR

بچه ها من کمک خواستم نه اینکه بیایداینجادعواراه بندازید بریدخداکمکتون کنه که روزجزانزدیک است(کنکور) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mobin7


خانم با سواد شما مطمعنی از بازار کار خبر داری؟ کلی رادیولوژیست بیکار داریم
حقوق بیمارستانی جفتش از پرستاری کمتره

کاملا معلومه حرفی نداری فقط خواستی یه چی بپرونی 
بله از لحاط سختی کار خیلی بهتر از پرستاری هست مخصوصا برای زنان


بازار کارو نگفتم شغل هوشبری خیلی بهتره....اره بازار کار پرستاری زیاد هست من خودم دختر خالم پرستاره خودم درجریان هستم کامل شما نمیخواد به من بگی اطلاع دارم یا نه!!!من گفتم سختی کارپرستاری درازای حقوقی که میگیری اصلا نمیصرفه ....  خودمون تشخیص میدیم چی واسه زنان بهتره😊😊باتشکر...

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## samar

سلام دوست عزیز  :Y (444): 

روز و روزگار خوش :Yahoo (1): 

ببین هیچ چیزی اونقدر سخت نیست که ناممکن باشه...6 ماه و خورده ای وقت کمی نیست اما با دستی دستی کردن دیر بجنبی روز کنکور رسیده :Yahoo (117): ...

اگه بخوام برات مثال بزنم کسایی رو که در وقت خیلی کمتر و وضعیتی بسیار بدتر نسبت به شما تونستن به رویاهاشون برسن عمر کفاف نمیده ( دنبال مثال نباش خودت مثال شو... شما کاری کن ما سال بعد شمارو مثال بزنیم)

اما نباید زیااااد از حدهم خوشبین بود...این خوشبینی باعث میشه مشکلات مسیر رو نبینی و خودتو براشون آماده نکنی...شما تازه اول مسیری و فقط تصمیمتو گرفتی...اما  بخاطر تمام رویاهات باید تصمیم هاتو عملی کنی و قاطع و مصمم باشی...هیچ وقت از رویاهات دست برندار و رویای شخصیتو زندگی کن(به قول کتاب کیمیاگر :Y (724): )

ضمنا به  "نمیتونی" های اطرافیان اعتنا نکن  :Yahoo (57): 

از بچگی به ما یاد دادن  "خواستن توانستن است" مطمئنم تو میتونی به خودت ایمان داشته باش...پس بجنگ و برو جلو
به امید موفقیتت :Y (466):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

> آزمون قلمچی هم شرکت میکنیدیافقط برنامتونومطابق اون اجرا میکنید؟واسه هردرس ازچه منابعی استفاده میکنید؟نظرتون راجب استادافشارچیه به نظرت اگه اونو به عنوان مشاورم انتخاب کنم خوبه؟اگه بهترازایشون سراغ داریدلطفابگید������


حدیث جان من اطلاعات زیادی درمورددکترافشارندارم فقط مشاوره هاشو دانلودمیکنم قرار سنجش ثبت نام کنم ولی بیشتر بچه های اینجا از دکتر افشار تعریف میکنن به نظرمنم خوبه

----------


## NoBogh

> اگه نشه پس سال بعدم نمیشه پس شماهم تلاش نکن واسه سال بعد


دوست خوبم تا کنکور 6ماه داریم ولی تا کنکور سال بعد 18ماه، چه حرفیه میزنی؟ بعدم باید واقع گرا باشید، اگه واقعا کسی 0 باشه تا آخر سال من بعید میدونم بتونه فقط پیش رو با تست جمع کنه، اگه فارغ التحصیل باشه میتونه یکی دوتا درس از پایه هم بخونه، درهرصورت «پزشکی» بعید میدونم بیارن هرسال 5000 نفر تو همه درسا بین 70-80% میزنن که برای کسی که 6ماهه نخونده شدنی نیست، حالا شما میخوای افسردگی روحیتونو موقتا تسکین بدید نمیدونم ولی ایشون سوالش خیالی نبود واقعی بود، بنظرم امسال شاید بتونن پرستاری یا هوش بری یا اتاق عمل و... قبول بشن اگه میخوان برای آینده برنامه بریزن

----------


## Gladiolus

استارتر 4 در این پست گذاشت
شروع کردی؟؟؟؟؟
یا نه؟

----------

